# The Ugh Thread



## Brownski

I somehow walked out the door without my wallet today. I had to switch cars and move a bunch of stuff around so I guess that disrupted my normal routine. There’s gas in the tank and I have coffee, lunch and quarters for parking meters. Just no wallet or Significant amount of cash. I guess I can get through the day as is. Chances are it won’t be a problem but I feel naked.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> I somehow walked out the door without my wallet today. I had to switch cars and move a bunch of stuff around so I guess that disrupted my normal routine. There’s gas in the tank and I have coffee, lunch and quarters for parking meters. Just no wallet or Significant amount of cash. I guess I can get through the day as is. Chances are it won’t be a problem but I feel naked.


lol
i did the same thing the other day..my daughter took my car and my wallet..


----------



## Tjf1967

Wallet terrors are the worst!!


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Brownski

That’s brilliant


----------



## Brownski

Whew
i made it


----------



## Scrundy

Wallet I’ve done many times no problem. Phone pisses me off, but if I forget my pistol I feel naked. Glad you survived ?


----------



## Harvey

I got stung by a bunch of wasps.

No easy way to get after em either.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I got stung by a bunch of wasps.
> 
> No easy way to get after em either.



That sucks. Those things are nasty! I will never forget walking into a ground nest of those bastards!!


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I got stung by a bunch of wasps.
> 
> No easy way to get after em either.


Sounds like material for a blog post


----------



## Brownski

Just dropped off Junior at SUNY Buffalo. Fuck


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Just dropped off Junior at SUNY Buffalo. Fuck



Will there be a TR?


----------



## wonderpony

As far as the wasps, I got hit five times while trying to spray a ground nest, after dark. In the morning, I looked at it with binoculars. I did manage to take most of it out and felt vindicated. My son used to play competitive paintball. He came home and quite happily peppered the shit out of the rest of the nest with his paintball gun. It's how we roll here in Freeville. Hit them with the bee spray, then destroy what's left with a high test paintball gun.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Will there be a TR?


Well


----------



## Brownski

We visited Niagara Falls and got Danger Boy some legit chicken wings.


----------



## marcski

Brownski said:


> We visited Niagara Falls and got Danger Boy some legit chicken wings.



Thats the 90 in 30 right there.


----------



## Brownski

It got emotional- the wings I mean


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> It got emotional- the wings I mean


LOL


----------



## Campgottagopee

I don't think I've ever had a tougher week than last week.
Tuesday we put my wife's dog to sleep. Friday AM I get a call that my cousin's oldest son (he has 5 boys) was murdered, shot in the head during a robbery. Then on Saturday AM I put my boy Bode to sleep.

I've cried for three days straight.

2020 can go fuck itself


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Sorry Camp. Hang in there!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I’m sorry to hear that. I have no words.

mm


----------



## Peter Minde

Camp. My God. I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think I've ever had a tougher week than last week.
> Tuesday we put my wife's dog to sleep. Friday AM I get a call that my cousin's oldest son (he has 5 boys) was murdered, shot in the head during a robbery. Then on Saturday AM I put my boy Bode to sleep.
> 
> I've cried for three days straight.
> 
> 2020 can go fuck itself


Ouch, sorry man.


----------



## jasonwx

So sorry.


----------



## JTG

Shit, sorry Camp.


----------



## Joneski73

My condolences to you and your wife, Camp. 2020 can’t be over soon enough.?


----------



## Brownski

Sorry to hear that Camp.


----------



## DomB

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think I've ever had a tougher week than last week.
> Tuesday we put my wife's dog to sleep. Friday AM I get a call that my cousin's oldest son (he has 5 boys) was murdered, shot in the head during a robbery. Then on Saturday AM I put my boy Bode to sleep.
> 
> I've cried for three days straight.
> 
> 2020 can go fuck itself


I am very sorry Camp - sending positive vibes and prayers. 2020 is probably the worst year in memory.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think I've ever had a tougher week than last week.
> Tuesday we put my wife's dog to sleep. Friday AM I get a call that my cousin's oldest son (he has 5 boys) was murdered, shot in the head during a robbery. Then on Saturday AM I put my boy Bode to sleep.
> 
> I've cried for three days straight.
> 
> 2020 can go fuck itself



This is so sad. I'm so sorry Camp.

When you are ready let's talk about those dogs.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't think I've ever had a tougher week than last week.
> Tuesday we put my wife's dog to sleep. Friday AM I get a call that my cousin's oldest son (he has 5 boys) was murdered, shot in the head during a robbery. Then on Saturday AM I put my boy Bode to sleep.
> 
> I've cried for three days straight.
> 
> 2020 can go fuck itself




Aw man Camper, i feel so bad for you guys l Thats horrible . Know that your buddies here and elsewhere care about you and have you in our thoughts man . I pray for peace for your family , life sucks some times


----------



## Campgottagopee

Thanks all. It's been a tough stretch. Bad things come in 3's so we should be good for a while....lol


----------



## marcski

Camp. That's bad news... well for lack of a better term, just sucks balls. 

I wish you and your family a much brighter future in both the short term as well as long term.


----------



## x10003q

Sorry for your losses. The future will only get better.


----------



## gorgonzola

Ugh is right Camp, sorry to hear this. Hang in there brother, hoping things get better for ya!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Last night I told my wife that this stretch was like playing wack-a-mole with your emotions. We both got a good laugh.

Thanks for the well wishes and for listening.


----------



## ScottySkis

Campgottagopee said:


> Last night I told my wife that this stretch was like playing wack-a-mole with your emotions. We both got a good laugh.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and for listening.


Very sorry camp


----------



## D.B. Cooper

My God, Camp. Just reading this now. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Camper, this one's for you!


----------



## Campgottagopee

LOL


----------



## Joneski73

RIP Eddie VanHalen??. Another one gone too soon.?


----------



## wonderpony

The Ben Saga.

Preamble: one corner of my property is at an intersection of two roads, with a third road a hundred feet away, or so. It is also in a dip. People go way too fast here. Three weeks ago, some dude missed a turn and slid sideways across my road and ended up against some trees, which is good. If he hadn't, he would have ended up in a ravine. That was on a Tuesday. My horse gets Tuesdays off, and I plan on sleeping in. That didn't go as planned. The dude was fine, his dog was fine (my bigger concern), and as the day wore on, a tow truck and a trooper showed up and remove the truck from my property. Somehow, the guy had managed to extricate his truck from the trees across the road and get it into the ditch on my property Thanks. But, whatever, and it was gone. 

A week later, some other dude (Ben) crashed on the corner, and has become a major PITA in my, the troopers, and all of my neighbors' lives. He wanted me to lie to the troopers that I had given him permission to park in the ditch on the corner of my property. Fail. He has been back to my house four times about various things relate to the crash. This past Sunday, he stopped one of my neighbors (and her large, rowdy GSD/Husky/Wolf cross) asking to borrow a phone because he had left his at the convenience store. She said no. He flagged me down for the same, I said no and came in to do yoga. Ben hung out on the road near my house for an hour, flagging people down, trying to get a phone to use. Eventually, he left. Later, I found out that he went to my barn owner's house, and she gave him her phone to use to track down his phone. Today, I got an email from a guy that lives around the corner, that I have only met a few times, that Ben had run into the guy's wife, and used her phone for the same purpose Only, it turned into a 15 minute phone call, and the wife couldn't get the phone back. Today, Ben hung out in the field next to their house for three hours. If Ben is telling the truth, he doe live around the corner, and lives next to the guy who emailed me. He has also creeped out my ex and his GF, who live around the corner from me.

So, the long story, short ending is... In the past two weeks, some weird dude crashed into the corner of my property, pissed me off and is creeping out my neighbors. He doesn't seem to be sober when you talk to him. But. So far, Ben, has been very respectful when he has come to my house. I was cooking one day and told him it was a bad time and to wait, which e did, and made himself at home on my porch. My son also gave me a tune up lesson on the Ruger. I felt much better after that. My gun skills were rusty.

WP


----------



## Brownski

PITA is right. What’s the remaining issue that brings him back? Is Ben’s car still in the ditch?


----------



## wonderpony

The car is gone. Visit #1 was to ask me to lie. Visit # 2 was looking for a jack that he said he left at the crash site. He thought maybe the tow truck people or the troopers had stolen it. Visit # 3 was to pick up the kid's reebok shoes that he left at the crash site for a week. I had told him multiple times to pick them up. I picked them up because I was tired of looking at them on the side of the road and wanted them to belong to someone who cared about their kid. At this point, they had been on the side of the road for a week. At visit #3, he said they were super important because his GF's friend had given them to her. 

What's bringing him back? I don't know. That's what we are all wondering. Why, in the course of two weeks and one crash, did we go from being completely comfortable and relaxed on back country roads to me locking my car, my doors while I am working from home, and now locking my doors and carrying keys when I am leaving my home to go jogging.

I did take out my frustration on the spiked AP cans he left at the crash site and in the ditch along my road. That seemed appropriate.

WP


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Is Ben a hunter that wants to hunt the land there? Odd.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's pretty creepy, WP. I too, for the first time ever, have been taking my keys out of my truck once I get home. I also just started locking my house when I'm not home. There have been multiple break-ins around us, not exactly in the valley but close enough for me to take notice.


----------



## Warp daddy

WP have you informed Law Enforcement about this creeper's bizzarre behavior ? He is a potential threat that SHOULD be on their radar .

Be safe , plan for the worst , hope for the best .

Camp : please dude ALWAYS lock your vehicles , outbuidings and your home . There ARE lots of very desperate people out there now . We got in that habit decades ago . Too many meth heads and other addicts out there doing vehicle burglaries and in the extreme home invasions .


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Camp : please dude ALWAYS lock your vehicles , outbuidings and your home . There ARE lots of very desperate people out there now . We got in that habit decades ago . Too many meth heads and other addicts out there doing vehicle burglaries and in the extreme home invasions .



Very true, and excellent advise. I've always felt all a lock does is keep an honest man honest, and to some point still feel that way. As you say, too many crazies out there now to trust anyone. I was much more comfortable with it when my chocolate lab was around. He had a deep bark, sounded mean (wasn't at all), and was physically intimidating to look at. My yellow girl is nothing but a lover and will show you around --- LOL

So yes, everything is locked now.


----------



## Warp daddy

You thinking about getting another Chocolate or Black bad boy ? Labs RULE !!


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> The Ben Saga.
> 
> Preamble: one corner of my property is at an intersection of two roads, with a third road a hundred feet away, or so. It is also in a dip. People go way too fast here. Three weeks ago, some dude missed a turn and slid sideways across my road and ended up against some trees, which is good. If he hadn't, he would have ended up in a ravine. That was on a Tuesday. My horse gets Tuesdays off, and I plan on sleeping in. That didn't go as planned. The dude was fine, his dog was fine (my bigger concern), and as the day wore on, a tow truck and a trooper showed up and remove the truck from my property. Somehow, the guy had managed to extricate his truck from the trees across the road and get it into the ditch on my property Thanks. But, whatever, and it was gone.
> 
> A week later, some other dude (Ben) crashed on the corner, and has become a major PITA in my, the troopers, and all of my neighbors' lives. He wanted me to lie to the troopers that I had given him permission to park in the ditch on the corner of my property. Fail. He has been back to my house four times about various things relate to the crash. This past Sunday, he stopped one of my neighbors (and her large, rowdy GSD/Husky/Wolf cross) asking to borrow a phone because he had left his at the convenience store. She said no. He flagged me down for the same, I said no and came in to do yoga. Ben hung out on the road near my house for an hour, flagging people down, trying to get a phone to use. Eventually, he left. Later, I found out that he went to my barn owner's house, and she gave him her phone to use to track down his phone. Today, I got an email from a guy that lives around the corner, that I have only met a few times, that Ben had run into the guy's wife, and used her phone for the same purpose Only, it turned into a 15 minute phone call, and the wife couldn't get the phone back. Today, Ben hung out in the field next to their house for three hours. If Ben is telling the truth, he doe live around the corner, and lives next to the guy who emailed me. He has also creeped out my ex and his GF, who live around the corner from me.
> 
> So, the long story, short ending is... In the past two weeks, some weird dude crashed into the corner of my property, pissed me off and is creeping out my neighbors. He doesn't seem to be sober when you talk to him. But. So far, Ben, has been very respectful when he has come to my house. I was cooking one day and told him it was a bad time and to wait, which e did, and made himself at home on my porch. My son also gave me a tune up lesson on the Ruger. I felt much better after that. My gun skills were rusty.
> 
> WP




Sounds like the start of a horror movie.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> You thinking about getting another Chocolate or Black bad boy ? Labs RULE !!



I'm sure I will, at some point. I'd also be interested in a Bernese Mountain Dog. I've been around a few of those I really enjoyed their temperament and personality. Right now I'm giving my yellow all the attention she deserves. I almost think she's enjoying being the only dog around now --- lol


----------



## wonderpony

Warp daddy said:


> WP have you informed Law Enforcement about this creeper's bizzarre behavior ? He is a potential threat that SHOULD be on their radar .
> 
> Be safe , plan for the worst , hope for the best .
> 
> Camp : please dude ALWAYS lock your vehicles , outbuidings and your home . There ARE lots of very desperate people out there now . We got in that habit decades ago . Too many meth heads and other addicts out there doing vehicle burglaries and in the extreme home invasions .


The troopers know that he has been by. I called them after the first visit and spoke with the officer who was on the scene and let him know that Ben had been here. 

I spent a lovely afternoon with another trooper last week. Ben is arguing with the troopers about having to pay the towing cost. He doesn't think the car should have been towed, since it was off the road. In visit #1, he asked me to lie and tell the troopers that I had given him permission to park on my property, because everybody parks their car in pretty much a ditch.  He even brought a pad of paper for me to write a statement on. How nice.

Anyhow, trooper #2 is looking into what happened, and I gave a statement, including clarifying the accident scene, since there were two accidents on that corner in a week, and that Ben had been to my house twice. At the end of the interview, I asked the trooper about what to do if he came back. The trooper said to ask Ben to leave, and if he refuses, to call them. 

This morning, when I went to ride, I locked the house and took my keys with me. I think I will do that for a while.

WP


----------



## Warp daddy

wonderpony said:


> The troopers know that he has been by. I called them after the first visit and spoke with the officer who was on the scene and let him know that Ben had been here.
> 
> I spent a lovely afternoon with another trooper last week. Ben is arguing with the troopers about having to pay the towing cost. He doesn't think the car should have been towed, since it was off the road. In visit #1, he asked me to lie and tell the troopers that I had given him permission to park on my property, because everybody parks their car in pretty much a ditch.  He even brought a pad of paper for me to write a statement on. How nice.
> 
> Anyhow, trooper #2 is looking into what happened, and I gave a statement, including clarifying the accident scene, since there were two accidents on that corner in a week, and that Ben had been to my house twice. At the end of the interview, I asked the trooper about what to do if he came back. The trooper said to ask Ben to leave, and if he refuses, to call them.
> 
> This morning, when I went to ride, I locked the house and took my keys with me. I think I will do that for a while.
> 
> WP


Wise move , be safe


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm sure I will, at some point. I'd also be interested in a Bernese Mountain Dog. I've been around a few of those I really enjoyed their temperament and personality. Right now I'm giving my yellow all the attention she deserves. I almost think she's enjoying being the only dog around now --- lol


 Yup BERNIES are awesome dogs too. We have two different friends that have then , they have really sweet dispositions and are great with peeps


----------



## Warp daddy

Tjf1967 said:


> Sounds like the start of a horror movie.


Ever see " The Gift" on Netflix ?? Errie similarity , slightly different circumstances but with a major twist at the end ...


----------



## tirolski

WP ya earned one of these with that story.








Keep Ithaca Weird Oval Sticker | Zazzle.com


Shop Keep Ithaca Weird Oval Sticker created by SayWhatYouLike. Personalize it with photos & text or purchase as is!



www.zazzle.com


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> WP ya earned one of these with that story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Ithaca Weird Oval Sticker | Zazzle.com
> 
> 
> Shop Keep Ithaca Weird Oval Sticker created by SayWhatYouLike. Personalize it with photos & text or purchase as is!
> 
> 
> 
> www.zazzle.com


Thanks, I think. I haven't seen him in three weeks, and I am very happy with that.


----------



## Harvey

Was disappointed by the people who tried to scam the Indy Pass drawing by creating multiple email addresses. Took me several hours to eliminate all the dupes last night. I guess I could have let it go, but I really didn't want to reward that with $400 worth of passes.


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> Was disappointed by the people who tried to scam the Indy Pass drawing by creating multiple email addresses. Took me several hours to eliminate all the dupes last night. I guess I could have let it go, but I really didn't want to reward that with $400 worth of passes.


That sucks


----------



## Brownski

So I’m on the ‘ole prophylactic antibiotics regimen again.


----------



## Harvey

Ugh is right, can you shrink that? I would do it but I'm trying to counter act the rumors that I am drunk with mod power.

BTW lucky you that you saw it. And it's not prophylactic if you already got the clap! ?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Ouch, That looks like a brown tick to me, which at least isn't suspected of Lyme disease. Still. Where did you get that this time of year?

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

Milo Maltbie said:


> Ouch, That looks like a brown tick to me, which at least isn't suspected of Lyme disease. Still. Where did you get that this time of year?
> 
> mm


Outside


----------



## Brownski

Milo Maltbie said:


> Ouch, That looks like a brown tick to me, which at least isn't suspected of Lyme disease. Still. Where did you get that this time of year?
> 
> mm


Fahnestock State Park. I thought the same thing but the doc didn’t want to guess


----------



## Milo Maltbie

one more thing to hate about global warming.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doing my old job today


----------



## wonderpony

Hang in there, Camp! Employment is good, I think. 

Weird random question. When I hang a left out of GP, there are two small buildings way up on the hill, next to Olympian. Is on of those the A18 camp? I have wondered what they are. I thought maybe one was a hut for racers.


----------



## Harvey

For some reason facebook, or the more accurately facebookers, are driving me nuts recently, more than usual. My opening volley:

Vail haters hating Vail for doing what every large corporation does
Mega-pass holders complaining about the inevitable effects of mega-passes
Pass math
Retired people who advise you to ski weekdays
People who give Laszlo grooming, pricing advice
Conspiracy theories/paranoia from fb celebs
Hating on Hunter
Hating on city people, NYC/ NJ
Hating on beginners

I will probably add to this list. This is what comes to mind at this moment.

It might make me feel better if you tell me what you hate about facebook. It might not, but it might.

Full disclosure, I am also on facebook.  ??


----------



## Warp daddy

What i detest about FB is the inherent nastiness in some of the responses . People would Very seldom respond like this in person . I also hate anal retentive posters : e.g. Yesterday i accepted a friend request from a woman who was a year ahead of me in hs and whom i have not seen in 60 years .We were not hs buddies , but i did know who she was so i said sure .

I always accept such requests if i know the person and i have NEVER sent a friend request to anyone ( yeah i weird like that ?) well she flood my feed with 45 FORTY FREAKING FIVE non sensical posts the first night , today it was another 37 ........so i Unfollowed her . Cmon who in hell posts that much crap ? I dont want to block her , but will have her on Permasnooze ?


----------



## Kingslug

The funniest thing about all this..is complaining about long lift lines..while standing in them. um...your part of the problem?


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> My opening volley:
> 
> Vail haters hating Vail for doing what every large corporation does
> Mega-pass holders complaining about the inevitable effects of mega-passes
> Pass math
> Retired people who advise you to ski weekdays
> People who give Laszlo grooming, pricing advice
> Conspiracy theories/paranoia from the leader of a large fb group
> Hating on Hunter
> Hating on city people, NYC/ NJ
> Hating on beginners
> 
> I will probably add to this list. This is what comes to mind at this moment.


Ya forgot Dang Boarders.


----------



## Harvey

We got a bill for my daughter's senior prom. She is a freshman.

What if we move? What if she doesn't have a date? What if she doesn't want to go?

Is it a ponzi? Seems like BS to me.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

What do you mean a bill? Is she going this year or is it some kind of installment?


----------



## Harvey

They want $100 for her senior prom in 2024. She's not going this year. Covid ≠ boyfriend.

I was told by my wife to "be quiet" when I asked if the money would be placed in escrow in an interest bearing account.


----------



## Brownski

Don’t pay it. Proms are bullshit. Time to put your foot down


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> They want $100 for her senior prom in 2024. She's not going this year. Covid ≠ boyfriend.
> 
> I was told by my wife to "be quiet" when I asked if the money would be placed in escrow in an interest bearing account.


First world problems.
Ask her if she wants ya to donate the $100 to the food bank instead.


----------



## sig

Harv open your wallet, big expenses coming your way. (new phones, dresses', limos, cars, insurance, college) enjoy brother


----------



## Peter Minde

Harv $100 for an event that ain't happening for 3 years? My kid got her prom tix 2 weeks ago. Doesn't have a date, sharing table with friends. Apparently that's a thing these days.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> ...I asked if the money would be placed in escrow in an interest bearing account.


You’re on the right track. Find out who is actually gonna control the money. Collecting $20K or $30K three years in advance seems kinda sketchy. 

mm


----------



## Warp daddy

That is a massive over reach .As a retired educator IMHO , it Is an affront to both common sense and institutional credibility .

THAT BOE Needs to step up and review and then revise such idiotic and intrusive bullshit policies like that that only serves to PISS off voters. Im certain others feel as you do . 

Coalesce a parents group and call that BOE out for such intrusive and non sensical policies . Change is never comfortable , but trust me THEY DO NOT want negative publicity . Common sense is on your side .


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> That is a massive over reach .As a retired educator IMHO , it Is an affront to both common sense and institutional credibility .
> 
> THAT BOE Needs to step up and review and then revise such idiotic and intrusive bullshit policies like that that only serves to PISS off voters


+1 Warp. This looks like a money making scheme for the school district. Public schools are non profit institutions.


----------



## Kingslug

HBO's 'Bad Education' Was Inspired By the Biggest School Embezzlement Case in US History
					

Hugh Jackman stars as Frank Tassone, an acclaimed superintendent embroiled in an $11 million fraud.




					www.esquire.com
				




good movie


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> Don’t pay it. Proms are bullshit. Time to put your foot down


Couldn't agree more. Who is controlling the money for the next few years? And what's the worst that can happen if you don't pay now?


----------



## Tjf1967

His daughter and wife give him shit for the next three years. I would pay and investigate who came up with it. They are using it offset cost for the seniors. They don't put it aside..


----------



## Brownski

Drove out to mid Nassau county this morning to meet up with my manager and team so we can pick up samples. It was set for 9:30 but traffic is so unpredictable that I need to give myself 2 hours to make sure I’m on time. Traffic was moderate so I was here at 9:10 but my manager texted samples wouldn’t be ready til 10 as I got on the Grand Central. A few minutes ago he updated that to 11 AM. Our office is still closed to us for Covid so I’m sitting in my car doing nothing


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> His daughter and wife give him shit for the next three years.



Choose your battles? I probably would have forgotten about it but they are constantly emailing me about it, giving me covid guilt.



Tjf1967 said:


> They are using it offset cost for the seniors. They don't put it aside..



Yea like I said ponzi.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Choose your battles? but they are constantly emailing me about it...


Email schmeemail. 
Forgettaboutit.


----------



## Ripitz

I can’t find my watch. I’m fairly certain it was stolen at a job site. Looking back, I can see it sitting there with the rest of my stuff. It was a Rolex that IBM gave to my Dad when he hit 25 years working for them. He gave it to me just before he passed and I’ve worn it ever since. I hardly ever take it off. I sure hope I’m wrong and end up finding it in the silliest of places but I’ve been looking everywhere. Funny thing is, it barely worked. I had to set it everyday and didn’t wear it to tell time. Crazy how we get attached to things.


----------



## MC2

This thread is reaching new, first-world-problem heights.

“I had to kill some time” and “I lost my Rolex”.

Great work, guys.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> This thread is reaching new, first-world-problem heights.
> 
> “I had to kill some time” and “I lost my Rolex”.
> 
> Great work, guys.


OK. Here’s a recent one for y’all.
After playing goff 2 days in the Sat-Sun Memorial Day tournament in 40-50 degree temps Played for fun with friends on Monday Memorial Day. Played the white tees and the other 3 in the group played the more forward gold tees. Hit a drive on the back side on a hole along the road and it was decent but coming down along the tree line with a road and OB to the right of the trees. While walking down to the other tee box a big grey pick-up stops and the couple it asked if I had just hit their truck with a golf ball. There was a small star shaped crack directly above the rearview mirror. Must’ve hit a limb and ricocheted. Ugh. Folks were nice and also golfers. Homeowners insurance and a glass repair shop should take care of it. The others in our 4-some never knew what happened till I told them. 
Ugh. Definitely a first world problemo.


----------



## Tjf1967

Now that's a member's bounce


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> This thread is reaching new, first-world-problem heights.
> 
> “I had to kill some time” and “I lost my Rolex”.
> 
> Great work, guys.


Get lost and go play in traffic


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> Get lost and go play in traffic


Hey man, “mind your business”. I’ll look after me, you look after you. I don’t need anybody to tell me what to do.

(am I doing this right?)


----------



## Brownski

MC2 said:


> This thread is reaching new, first-world-problem heights.
> 
> “I had to kill some time


On LONG ISLAND, though. That makes it way worse. Plus, it’s the “ugh” thread, not the “oh my god this is so horrible I can’t go on” thread. “Ugh” is supposed to express mild annoyance.
Plus, I live in America so, yeah, it’s the first world. You are correct. And don’t play in traffic. That’s dangerous


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Get lost and go play in traffic


He ain't happy unless he can fight with someone

Sux someone stole your pops watch --- any druggies on the job site? If it were me that's where I'd start.


----------



## Ripitz

When you lose a family heirloom and someone tells you it’s a first world problem it’s hurtful. So yeah, mind your business.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> When you lose a family heirloom and someone tells you it’s a first world problem it’s hurtful. So yeah, mind your business.


Camp himself posted a terrible loss on the second page of this thread, and after that devastation, it’s kinda hard to get fired up about a non-working Rolex. Sorry for being slightly insensitive though.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> Camp himself posted a terrible loss on the second page of this thread, and after that devastation, it’s kinda hard to get fired up about a non-working Rolex. Sorry for being slightly insensitive though.


Ugh means ugh

Different levels of ugh exist, but you know that. When I read that someone may have stolen the watch his Dad gave him it pissed me off. So I'd say he's spot on with his ugh.


----------



## MC2

Campgottagopee said:


> Ugh means ugh
> 
> Different levels of ugh exist, but you know that. When I read that someone may have stolen the watch his Dad gave him it pissed me off. So I'd say he's spot on with his ugh.


Yep. I get it.


----------



## G.ski

Ugh


----------



## wonderpony

Going back to work in person pretty much means not getting much done. I need to readjust to that. I started going in Mondays ? and Wednesdays this week. Monday was ok. Today was chaos. It was great to see my coworkers that I haven't seen in a year and a bit. We all had our pandemic tales to tell.

Anyhow, the ugh is that today I saw my supervisor at about 2 and told her that I would work on cleaning some stuff up. (My idea.) A little after 4, I got a reminder email. Seriously????


----------



## Kingslug

Never volunteer...


----------



## ScottySkis

Sad news I know this hill like back of my hand

Crazy fire









						Major Fire At Mountain Creek Ski Resort's Waterpark
					

“There’s Nothing In The World Like Action Park!” The Mountain Creek Waterpark, formerly known as Action Park, suffered a serious setback before its summer operations begin later t…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Kingslug

And here is where I'm going Saturday..record high temps..and some fire...

https://www.moabsunnews.com/news/article_f06e6c5c-cf84-11eb-99fa-ebb4867e4e69.html


----------



## Ripitz

Poison Ivy


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Poison Ivy


Hot water takes a lot of itch out. Nontoxic too.


----------



## Harvey

Get off my lawn

Cops called vandalism on our building


----------



## Harvey

^^Shit bums me out. This happened to us maybe five years ago I posted in the old forum. It was some cop hate that time.

I got a single edged razor and cleaned up the door so the staff won't be quite so taken aback in the am.

Can probably power wash the steps but those side panel are limestone and they'll probably need a mason and/or muratic acid.

Cops came he was very cool. He suggested we look in the nearby public garbage can and there it was. He's going to dust it for prints. Probably not likely that the 14 year old who did it has a record, yet.

Officer was funny, "we'll dust it and if we get something, it will come up as a match when he knocks over a liquor store in 5 years."


----------



## Brownski

Sorry that happened to you. Cop humor is awesome.


----------



## Brownski

I wonder what the significance of the pink paint is- or if it has any significance.


----------



## Harvey

I think it's just whatever they had around. Doesn't look like a recent purchase. ?


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10475
> Get off my lawn
> 
> Cops called vandalism on our building


Broski you likin that shti? comon man! ?

It's ok I'm mostly over it.


----------



## Brownski

Take it to mean I feel your pain. A like is just an acknowledgment. emojis are beyond me.


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 10478
> ^^Shit bums me out. This happened to us maybe five years ago I posted in the old forum. It was some cop hate that time.
> 
> I got a single edged razor and cleaned up the door so the staff won't be quite so taken aback in the am.
> 
> Can probably power wash the steps but those side panel are limestone and they'll probably need a mason and/or muratic acid.
> 
> Cops came he was very cool. He suggested we look in the nearby public garbage can and there it was. He's going to dust it for prints. Probably not likely that the 14 year old who did it has a record, yet.
> 
> Officer was funny, "we'll dust it and if we get something, it will come up as a match when he knocks over a liquor store in 5 years."


Damn vandals, don’t use muratic acid on limestone it’ll do the wicked witch of the north “steamy meltdown seen”


----------



## Harvey

The mason will know what he is doing.


----------



## Warp daddy

Harvey said:


> I think it's just whatever they had around. Doesn't look like a recent purchase. ?
> 
> View attachment 10479


Assholes


----------



## Harvey

Did some testing with the power washer this am. 

Paint comes right off the red brick (sidewalk).

Requires quite a bit more effort on the concrete.

As mentioned going to leave the limestone to the mason.


----------



## Harvey

3 hrs of power wash later


----------



## Warp daddy

Nice?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Fkn freezer quit. Thankfully it wasn't full of veni but enough to smell like rotten ass!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Fkn freezer quit. Thankfully it wasn't full of veni but enough to smell like rotten ass!


Dang, but now ya got some good Yote bait.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> Fkn freezer quit. Thankfully it wasn't full of veni but enough to smell like rotten ass!


I guess I don't need this breakfast any more.


----------



## Harvey

Bomb called in at our school.

We live like ten minutes from the school, but the evac was disorganized (ok with me) so all the kids are on random busses heading home, not on their regular routes. Our daughter is texting us been on the bus for over two hours.

That's all I know. School saying nothing at this point. All hearsay from the kids texting.

ETA: Edited the above. Seeing news reports calling it a "non-credible" threat. Sorry to overreact, if i did.


----------



## Brownski

That’s scary. Wait til the real story gets nailed down before you freak out though. We had an early dismissal based on a supposed threat a few years back. Turned out to be nothing. It’s good that they’re watching and taking things seriously though.

My high school had a Molotov cocktail thrown through the office window when I was a sophomore or Junior. Didn’t even get one day off from it.


----------



## Harvey

Just saw your post. Starting to look like you are right. I don't have too much confidence in a teenagers ability to build a working bomb.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Bomb called in at our school.
> 
> We live like ten minutes from the school, but the evac was disorganized (ok with me) so all the kids are on random busses heading home, not on their regular routes. Our daughter is texting us been on the bus for over two hours.
> 
> That's all I know. School saying nothing at this point. All hearsay from the kids texting.
> 
> ETA: Edited the above. Seeing news reports calling it a "non-credible" threat. Sorry to overreact, if i did.


Dang! That's some scary stuff. Thankfully it turned out the way it did.


----------



## Peter Minde

IDK.... if something like that had happened at my kid's school, I would have wigged out.

One year the police department was soliciting high school students to volunteer for an active shooter drill. Some victims, some survivors. I was like, NO F'N WAY.


----------



## Harvey

Still don't have the full story but it SEEMS like someone saw the "bomb" and pistol on social media with a note from the student outlining his plan to cause death.

IF TRUE Good to report it, understandable that it became a runaway rumor train. 

Certainly getting the kids out of the building was the right move.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Still don't have the full story but it SEEMS like someone saw the "bomb" and pistol on social media with a note from the student outlining his plan to cause death.
> 
> IF TRUE Good to report it, understandable that it became a runaway rumor train.
> 
> Certainly getting the kids out of the building was the right move.


Sounds like someone had a big test they didn't study for. Good it turned out the way it did.


----------



## Harvey

Apparently my daughter knows the kid and he has a really difficult life at home. He's been in trouble in one way or another going back a few years. The way my wife explained it, he probably shouldn't be "mainstreamed," he should be in some kind of program with constant supervision.

Lots of self congratulatory email from the school, but no facts yet.


----------



## Harvey

Zelda nailed for 45 in a 25, in the sneakest speed trap in the state. 4 points, $200, and probably $600-800 a year for three years on insurance. Everybody in town knows you don't speed there, maybe 28 tops, but it's really easy to screw up there. It's 25 all the way through town, you get out of town, it opens way up, but you have another 200 yards where it remains 25 before turning 45. Sucks.


----------



## Ripitz

Oh yeah, that’s el stinko. I was being followed by a cop once so I was careful to go exactly the speed limit. When the speed zone changed and I sped up he pulled me over. Found out the hard way the speed zone changes at the sign not when you see it.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Found out the hard way the speed zone changes at the sign not when you see it.



By the time she pulled over, the 45 MPH sign was right there in the headlights laughing at her.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Zelda nailed for 45 in a 25, in the sneakest speed trap in the state. 4 points, $200, and probably $600-800 a year for three years on insurance. Everybody in town knows you don't speed there, maybe 28 tops, but it's really easy to screw up there. It's 25 all the way through town, you get out of town, it opens way up, but you have another 200 yards where it remains 25 before turning 45. Sucks.


Fight it - get it down to 2.


----------



## Harvey

Too late she just paid it.

How do you fight it?


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Too late she just paid it.
> 
> How do you fight it?


Go to court, talk to the officer, say that you would like a 2point or zero points like failure to wear a seat belt, if he agrees, tell the prosecuter you have a deal, say it in front of the judge and pay the fine and court costs, voila, no points or 2 points.

Not sure about your insurance worries, either. You might need to accumulate 6 points before they bang you out.


----------



## Harvey

Two points would save us a lot. I assume not an option now that we paid it?


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Two points would save us a lot. I assume not an option now that we paid it?


Did they get the check? you could stop it.


----------



## Harvey

She paid online.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> She paid online.


Too bad.
"Point Violation Surcharge: If you accumulate six or more points within three years from your last posted violation, you will receive *a $150 surcharge plus $25 for each additional point over six*. A surcharge based on accumulated points can result in you being surcharged annually for three years."





NJ MVC | Surcharges


The official website of the New Jersey Motor Vehicle Commission.




www.state.nj.us





Unless Z has other points, you should not be charged an insurance surcharge.


----------



## Harvey

Sweet thanks. She's got nothing for points. I can live with the F'ing fine I guess.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Sweet thanks. She's got nothing for points. I can live with the F'ing fine I guess.


I always negotiate with the prosecutor at traffic court. they usually increase the fine but lower or remove the points. the town wants its money and will usually change the violation that puts more money in there pocket and less in the states. my kids are bad drivers. have had lots of practice. live and learn. i am sure your daughter will be an excellent driver.


----------



## JTG

Same. I always plead not guilty, if showing up at court is a reasonable option. I think I recall I got a ticket in Keene once and I handled the whole not guilty thing remotely. Never any guarantees, but usually stuff gets knocked down. Last time in court was for a 90 in a 65. DA knocked that down to the same equipment violation everyone else was getting offered that day.

I’ll be in Vestal Town Court on Friday, plead not guilty to what I believe was a bullshit improper lane change violation. We’ll see how it goes. I know I’m biased, but I think the lanes here are really poorly marked.







Two hours each way to fight it. However, I’ll pick my son up and he and I will stay in Callicoon Center and spend Saturday fishing.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

I don't know how it works in Jersey, but in NY the judge always lets you plead down to a parking ticket. That's because the town has to share the speeding fine with the State but it keeps the whole parking fine. There's no chance of losing your license or higher insurance, so it's a win-win. Sticking you with a fine plus $500 insurance costs is an inefficient way for the town to collect $100.
Maybe not treating the police and traffic safety as a profit center might be a better answer.

mm


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Milo Maltbie said:


> the town has to share the speeding fine with the State but it keeps the whole parking fine.


Wow, who knew? That explains a lot.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jamesdeluxe said:


> Wow, who knew? That explains a lot.


Everyone knows, and if you don't the judge will tell you. I was in traffic court once when I guy pled guilty, and the judge made him change the plea and talk to the ADA. It was pretty funny.

mm


----------



## Low Angle Life

I got nailed by staties on the Taconic in Milan a few years back, showed up to court and witnessed the dog and pony show you all are describing. What really surprised me was that you don't even have to show up to fight the ticket, there was one lawyer fighting 4 separate speeding tickets for 4 different individuals without them present. The judge seemed very accustom to the whole process, everyone was in and out in less than 5 minutes, everyone there had their tickets successfully plead down.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Milo Maltbie said:


> Everyone knows, and if you don't the judge will tell you.


The last speeding ticket I got was in the mid-00s on Route 28 in the Catskills. Drove up and had it reduced to a broken tail light. The judge didn't tell me.


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> The last speeding ticket I got was in the mid-00s on Route 28 in the Catskills.


Mine too. I was with you.


----------



## x10003q

In NJ, the officer who wrote the ticket gets paid for showing up in court. If they can plead a case down and all parties agree, the judge will hear that case first and the officer can go home and still get paid for the balance of the day.


----------



## JTG

Just another piece of (probably bad) advice. When you send back your ticket with the not guilty plea…..I never check the box requesting a supporting deposition from the officer. For a garden variety traffic ticket it doesn’t seem like much good can come from forcing the officer to document every detail, which might complicate things for the DA you meet with.

Once upon a time in NY you did actually meet with the officer who gave you the ticket to try and negotiate a lesser charge. The good thing at that time was that if the officer didn’t show up your ticket got thrown out. That was incentive enough to always plead not guilty. Taking that process out of play and running things thru a DA who has to be there seems more effective for a parties.


----------



## gorgonzola

jamesdeluxe said:


> The last speeding ticket I got was in the mid-00s on Route 28 in the Catskills.


Me as well, on the way to Platty with my son. I didn't fight it though. For whatever reason they sent the insurance surcharge invoice to one my rental property addresses so as far as I was concerned I never received it 
Hopefully there a statute of limitations on that shit if I ever get pulled over again...


----------



## Milo Maltbie

JTG said:


> Just another piece of (probably bad) advice. When you send back your ticket with the not guilty plea…..I never check the box requesting a supporting deposition from the officer. For a garden variety traffic ticket it doesn’t seem like much good can come from forcing the officer to document every detail, which might complicate things for the DA you meet with.


IF you request a deposition and the cop neglects it, you are off the hook. Once everyone figured that out, the cops started issuing depositions along with the ticket, right from their patrol car.



JTG said:


> Once upon a time in NY you did actually meet with the officer who gave you the ticket to try and negotiate a lesser charge. The good thing at that time was that if the officer didn’t show up your ticket got thrown out. That was incentive enough to always plead not guilty. Taking that process out of play and running things thru a DA who has to be there seems more effective for a parties.


The officer still needs to appear for a trial if you don't accept a plea deal. In small towns with only a Justice of the Peace, the cop still has to attend your court date because there's no ADA. I had a buddy who was a JP, and he scheduled traffic court to maximize trooper overtime, which was on the State budget, not the village, and his wife baked cookies for them too. The State probably paid as much in OT as the village collected in fines.
Defensive Driving courses are another part of the scam. In one course I took, the guy opened with that he was qualified because he had been a JP who had hundreds of speeding cases in some dinky town that had 100 yards on the Thruway. Right away I figured he owed me about $900 from back when you might actually be convicted of speeding. Then he went into how you should ALWAYS drive in the left hand line on the interstate, but NEVER exceed the speed limit, and drive 5 under at night or if it was raining, 10 under of it was raining at night. I had to sit through it because a judge had ordered it, but it was really the anger management course I took the day before that saved me that day.
mm


----------



## Ripitz

jamesdeluxe said:


> Route 28 in the Catskills





gorgonzola said:


> on the way to Platty


Was he hiding near the school just before the Norwegian Sex Club? If so, I’ve met him too. Like a hunter scoping for antlers, that guy would just sit and wait for the ski racks.


----------



## Brownski

A big problem up there is knowing what the speed limit actually is. I always leave the nav running on my phone on rt 28 even though I know the way. That way I know what the limit is even if I haven't seen a sign in a while


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> A big problem up there is knowing what the speed limit actually is. I always leave the nav running on my phone on rt 28 even though I know the way. That way I know what the limit is even if I haven't seen a sign in a while


The Subaru shows speed limit as an icon on the “odometer”. 
It’s been incorrect a couple times for some reason/places and don’t know if it would hold up in court.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> The Subaru shows speed limit as an icon on the “odometer”.
> It’s been incorrect a couple times for some reason/places and don’t know if it would hold up in court.


My car shows the limit to. it does it with a camera. Going into highland the speed limit is 30 and someone change it to 80. My car shows 80 mph limit.


----------



## Campgottagopee

2 Subies ago my dad came in just-a- bitchin up a storm telling me "something is wrong with this damn car", "it's randomly beeping at me and I can't deal with it". Long story short, it turned out to be the speed warning function on his Nav. We laughed like crazy....still do. You have 2 choices, dad. Turn that function off or go the speed limited. We turned it off.


----------



## JTG

Campgottagopee said:


> 2 Subies ago my dad came in just-a- bitchin up a storm telling me "something is wrong with this damn car", "it's randomly beeping at me and I can't deal with it". Long story short, it turned out to be the speed warning function on his Nav. We laughed like crazy....still do. You have 2 choices, dad. Turn that function off or go the speed limited. We turned it off.


The 9-3 convertible we have has that nonsense. After it somehow got on, turning the speed warning off proved to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> My car shows the limit too. it does it with a camera. Going into highland the speed limit is 30 and someone change it to 80. My car shows 80 mph limit.


On the trip to Cuse yesterday I checked the "speed limit” icon on the car to see how accurate the device was.
On 4 lane highways it was correct. 
Other roads it was incorrect at least as often as it was correct.

In self driving cars does the car get the ticket or do you?
"Honest officer, I didn’t do anything. I was just sitting there minding my own business."


----------



## Ripitz

Two teachers at Peanut’s daycare tested positive for COVID. Looks like we might have ourselves a quarantine Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ripitz

Ripitz said:


> Two teachers at Peanut’s daycare tested positive for COVID. Looks like we might have ourselves a quarantine Thanksgiving.


A toddler and an infant became sick as well. Thankfully they recovered and so did the teachers. Quarantine sure was a challenge but now we’re back in business. Glad to return to ‘normal’. Going skiing helped a lot.


----------



## ScottySkis

Post office satalte office close to where I live has changed over night from having staff their during 9 am to 4 p.m.
To know one to take big stuff to mail I walk half mile to get there for no reason


----------



## tirolski

Pipe burst at Beech Mountain. Spray hits the folks on the chairlift.





Don’t know if it’s related but...
https://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.html


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Pipe burst at Beech Mountain. Spray hits the folks on the chairlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know if it’s related but...
> https://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.html


Holy Shit!


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Pipe burst at Beech Mountain. Spray hits the folks on the chairlift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know if it’s related but...
> https://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.htmlhttps://www.averyjournal.com/classifieds/community/public_notices/beech-mountain-request-for/ad_8147fa68-f1a4-5f63-9449-18b850475727.html


WTH, why would they continue to run that chair? That's just stupid.


----------



## Tjf1967

First world problems. Whoa


----------



## jasonwx

how hard it to turn the pumps and compressors off...i'm guessing a couple of knife switches
nobody seems to be concerned with the almost dead skier


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, they probably would have to turn off the whole line but still should only take a couple minutes once the patroller showed up and recognized the danger. That one guy looked really hurt. News report says two went to the hospital but are ok


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> how hard it to turn the pumps and compressors off...i'm guessing a couple of knife switches
> nobody seems to be concerned with the almost dead skier


It's harder than starting and stopping the lifts.


----------



## Sbob

Great idea running the piping close to the lift towers . Had the leak been on the side of the pipe it might have undermined the tower concrete footing and foundation. 
I recall seeing a video maybe a year ago water shooting all the way across a trail towards at running lift . This leak could have been worse in comparison.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Don’t know if it’s related but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beech Mountain Request for
> 
> 
> Beech Mountain Request for Qualifications for Engineering Services Please be advised the Town of Beech Mountain is seeking proposals from qualified engineering firms to perform professional services related to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.averyjournal.com


Appears not related " The Town of Beech Mountain "


----------



## MarzNC

Beech Mountain resort and the town of Beech Mountain are next to each other but completely different. The population of the town is about 700. To get to the parking lots for the ski area, you drive up the mountain, through the town, then down to the base of the mountain before driving back up to the parking lots. The lift that goes to the summit ends up just above the town. There are slopeside houses between the town and the trail on that side of the ski area.

The elevation of the town is about 5500 ft. Elevation of the base lodge at Beech is about 4500 ft.

The town runs a free sledding hill, complete with snowmaking and hay bales to keep people from ending up in the road. There are people managing the area when it's open.


----------



## tirolski

The Beech Mountain Resort is in the Town of Beech Mountain.
Article says:
_"The rupture occurred after a guest skied into the water and air hydrant during snowmaking operations at the resort, west of Boone near the state line. The skier was uninjured.
The pipe burst under a loaded chair on the ski lift, resulting in other guests being soaked in water. Avery County EMS took two people to a nearby hospital with non-life-threatening injuries."_









Several skiers hurt after hydrant burst at Beech Mountain Resort


Social media video from a guest at the resort showed skiers on a lift being soaked by water sprayed from the ground.




www.wsoctv.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Amazing that someone hit a snowmaking hydrant hard enough to break it and didn't get hurt.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Amazing that someone hit a snowmaking hydrant hard enough to break it and didn't get hurt.


Yeah sounds like BS to me. Maybe if he was driving a car.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Amazing that someone hit a snowmaking hydrant hard enough to break it and didn't get hurt.


Are snowmaking hydrants typically situated directly under an uphill lift line?


----------



## Cork

Tjf1967 said:


> Yeah sounds like BS to me. Maybe if he was driving a car.


Maybe BS or not. A snowboarder hit a hydrant back in the early 2000's at Gore on Sunway across from Foxlair. The air line ruptured and guy suffered some "burns" from the force of the air.


----------



## Tjf1967

Cork said:


> Maybe BS or not. A snowboarder hit a hydrant back in the early 2000's at Gore on Sunway across from Foxlair. The air line ruptured and guy suffered some "burns" from the force of the air.


I think he knocked the valve open when he ran into the hydrant


----------



## Sbob

E-Series 2″ External Drain Hydrant | HTM Snowmaking


The HTM H-Series and E-Series Snowmaking Hydrants are self-draining and designed specifically for snowmaking. Their unique valve design offers precise water pressure control — the valve will not vibrate open under flow conditions! · All valve components are made of bronze and stainless steel for...




htmsnowmaking.com





Looks like the connections at the base are threaded pipe . When galvanized pipe is threaded the coating is taken off, depending on how long it's been there it could rust and weaken? Still would take a lot of force to beak it off below ground. 
Bad idea locating it below the lift .


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Amazing that someone hit a snowmaking hydrant hard enough to break it and didn't get hurt.


Article above said skiers...
_"The rupture occurred after a guest skied into the water and air hydrant during snowmaking operations at the resort, west of Boone near the state line. The skier was uninjured._

Looks like the boarders may have gotten blasted off. Glad all the folks lived.


----------



## Sbob

Sbob said:


> E-Series 2″ External Drain Hydrant | HTM Snowmaking
> 
> 
> The HTM H-Series and E-Series Snowmaking Hydrants are self-draining and designed specifically for snowmaking. Their unique valve design offers precise water pressure control — the valve will not vibrate open under flow conditions! · All valve components are made of bronze and stainless steel for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> htmsnowmaking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the connections at the base are threaded pipe . When galvanized pipe is threaded the coating is taken off, depending on how long it's been there it could rust and weaken? Still would take a lot of force to beak it off below ground.
> Bad idea locating it below the lift .


Plattekill hydrant piping, Whoever did this work knows their job . The seal coated the thread connections to prevent them from rusting.


----------



## Harvey

On the eve of the biggest storm of the season so far, and potentially the season's great run for the east, I've hurt myself horsing around, and will now miss out. Could be out for quite a while, some kind of pull I think.

Ugh.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> On the eve of the biggest storm of the season so far, and potentially the season's great run for the east, I've hurt myself horsing around, and will now miss out. Could be out for quite a while, some kind of pull I think.
> 
> Ugh.


If it’s a pulled muscle RICE helps.

*R*est. Avoid activities that cause pain, swelling or discomfort. ...
*I*ce. Even if you're seeking medical help, ice the area immediately. ...
*C*ompression. To help stop swelling, compress the area with an elastic bandage until the swelling stops. ...
*E*levation.
No doubt ya have ice/snow. Heal well Harv.


----------



## Harvey

I'm in kind of a tough spot. The snow is supposed to start around 10, and ideally I could have the car loaded and pointed down hill by then, either leave right away or wait until the snow is done. But loading the car is not going to be simple with this leg, especially if I move the car to a spot where I am guaranteed to get out. I have to be home tomorrow night.


----------



## DomB

Hey Harv - I am in Johnsburg. If you want to get out, I could come by and load your car and put it where you want it. I could get there around 6:15 or 6:30 tonight assuming Johnsburg (where I am) is 15-20 min away (I have not been to North River but it looks like it is just up the road from North Creek). Ironically I sent you a PM this am with my cell so you can call me or text. Would just ask that we both wear masks. Either way, safe travels.


----------



## Harvey

Dom that's a super nice offer. I was just on with Cork, talking about something similar.

He kind of talked me off the ledge. I'll try to do some packing now and get the car in position, shoot to leave after the snow in the pm tomorrow.

Man i feel dumb.


----------



## DomB

Harvey said:


> Dom that's a super nice offer. I was just on with Cork, talking about something similar.
> 
> He kind of talked me off the ledge. I'll try to do some packing now and get the car in position, shoot to leave after the snow in the pm tomorrow.
> 
> Man i feel dumb.


Anytime. Don't feel dumb, stuff like this happens all the time. At least it wasn't worse. 

Better safe than sorry. Rest, heal up, and then you'll be back in the game. 

From what I've seen in the past through this awesome forum is that Gore usually gets a few of these a year.


----------



## G.ski

DomB said:


> Anytime. Don't feel dumb, stuff like this happens all the time. At least it wasn't worse.
> 
> Better safe than sorry. Rest, heal up, and then you'll be back in the game.
> 
> From what I've seen in the past through this awesome forum is that Gore usually gets a few of these a year.


This. No reason to feel dumb.

I've got so much metal in both legs from ski injuries if you are dumb I must be a total moron.


----------



## Brownski

Ugh is right. Hopefully it’s not as bad as you think and you bounce back quick


----------



## not2brite

Ice, elevation, and compression is magic. Absolutely have to be dilligent about it, and doesn't hurt to throw in some Aleve or Advil. Think we are in the same age range, I'm 53. Couple times in the past year thought I really did some damage. 30 minutes on/off for a couple hours, and none of them took me out of commission for more than a couple days. Hopefully it works for you and and you can get back it by next weekend.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yeah we've all been there, it's a guy thing ?. RICE is the right move ,all is not lost my man : PERSPECTIVE


----------



## Peter Minde

Harv, sorry you're under the weather. A good physical therapist can do wonders.


----------



## wonderpony

Voltaren is good stuff. I learned about it years ago from an endurance horse board. The horse approved version is very expensive. I used to have to order it from Australia. 

Now, I always have some around. 




__





Voltaren Gel, Topical Arthritis Pain Relief (with Photos, Prices & Reviews)


Buy Voltaren Gel and enjoy FREE SHIPPING on most orders from CVS Pharmacy. Shop now to stock up on essentials, see coupons, deals, and get the best price!



www.cvs.com





My Advil always expires. I use it once in a blue moon.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Voltaren is good stuff. I learned about it years ago from an endurance horse board. The horse approved version is very expensive. I used to have to order it from Australia.
> 
> Now, I always have some around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltaren Gel, Topical Arthritis Pain Relief (with Photos, Prices & Reviews)
> 
> 
> Buy Voltaren Gel and enjoy FREE SHIPPING on most orders from CVS Pharmacy. Shop now to stock up on essentials, see coupons, deals, and get the best price!
> 
> 
> 
> www.cvs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Advil always expires. I use it once in a blue moon.


Horse medicine FTW.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Voltaren is the best. We used to bring some back from Canada whenever we went before you could get it over the counter in the US. 

mm


----------



## Warp daddy

Yep ive used Voltaren before hip replacement , meh for that application ..but then again peeps tell me I've been a Pain in the Ass for years ??


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Horse medicine FTW.


Trigger warning ?


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Horse medicine FTW.


But, this is legit.


----------



## Ripitz

My uncle was a veterinarian and when we were growing up he treated us for everything. I remember using some anti-inflammatory cream that was “for equine use only”. When you rubbed it into your skin you could taste it almost immediately.


----------



## jasonwx

Ripitz said:


> My uncle was a veterinarian and when we were growing up he treated us for everything. I remember using some anti-inflammatory cream that was “for equine use only”. When you rubbed it into your skin you could taste it almost immediately.


DMSO ?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

All this horse talk reminds me of what a comedian said: "I'm hung like a horse.....a Shetland Pony is a horse, isn't it?"


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> On the eve of the biggest storm of the season so far, and potentially the season's great run for the east, I've hurt myself horsing around, and will now miss out. Could be out for quite a while, some kind of pull I think.
> 
> Ugh.


OK I went to the doc and he recommended a video: 10 minute yoga for guys who aren't flexible.

I'm thinking this is the way, these guys are practically tele.





manflowyoga baybee!


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> OK I went to the doc and he recommended a video: 10 minute yoga for guys who aren't flexible.
> 
> I'm thinking this is the way, these guys are practically tele.
> 
> View attachment 12094
> 
> manflowyoga baybee!


I do that stretch everyday. Helps with my sciatica. Doing it while typing this


----------



## wonderpony

When I hit 49, I realized I wasn't getting any more flexible. I started with some 20 minute yoga videos. The more yoga I did, the more I got hooked. As my farrier says "Yoga is stupid hard." He runs 100s. The first time I saw half pigeon pose, I thought I would die. It is now one of my favorite. Every time I run into something I have a hard time doing, I keep at it and hopefully it gets better.

PS. Learning how to do forearm handstands in your 50s is hard. I still can't do them.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> OK I went to the doc and he recommended a video: 10 minute yoga for guys who aren't flexible.
> 
> I'm thinking this is the way, these guys are practically tele.
> 
> View attachment 12094
> 
> manflowyoga baybee!


I do two variations of this pose, but with the balls of of my feet on the floor to stretch the arches specifically for tele

uh oh Harv do we need an old folks yoga thread lol!


----------



## Harvey

It made a big difference last night, but I am tight again this am. I think I have to do that stuff 2x a day.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> It made a big difference last night, but I am tight again this am. I think I have to do that stuff 2x a day.


I find myself stretching whenever and where ever the need or opportunity arises. I will stretch my calf's using the bottom to the shopping cart while in check out line. I have other stretches I perform at my desk or standing at a bar. Whatever it takes to get through the day. I heard an interview with one of LeBron James teammates. Apparently LeBron has taken stretching to a different level. He will reportedly excuse himself from the dinner table and go stretch in-between courses. You are on the right track Harv.


----------



## Harvey

Doc told me I probably "couldn't ski for four weeks."

He could see I was crushed by that, and said "actually if you do this stretching you could probably ski now."

Seems a bit over the top, but he got my attention.

I must say I was impressed that the medical "system" would make this kind of recommendation.


----------



## Brownski

Brace it and go bro


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> Doc told me I probably "couldn't ski for four weeks."
> 
> He could see I was crushed by that, and said "actually if you do this stretching you could probably ski now."
> 
> Seems a bit over the top, but he got my attention.
> 
> I must say I was impressed that the medical "system" would make this kind of recommendation.


Classic tweak of an injury. Bad enough that you SHOULD take a little time off….but not so bad that you couldn’t go if you REALLY wanted. The age old (or is it old age) question….do you risk making the injury more significant if you don’t give it a little time, or do you give it a rest for a few weeks and protect the longer season?

Discretion is the better part of valor, as they say! The smartest thing is probably to take a week or two off, but we don’t always do the smartest thing.

I could give you my classic coach speech. Are you hurt, or are you injured. Hurt? Rub some dirt on it and play through the pain. Injured? Take the time to heal.

How do you know if you are hurt or injured? Good question! Someone once told me an injury impedes your ability to perform….whereas hurt doesn’t impede your ability, it just makes it painful.


----------



## JTG

BTW, on that hurt vs. injured topic, while some things may not impede your ability physically, mentally it can be a whole different story. I’ve had that issue with soccer. Turned an ankle really bad one January. I took a couple of weeks off and then headed west for a planned ski trip because the swelling had gone down enough to get into my ski boot. You are locked in, so what did I care! Anywho, while that ankle injury healed physically after a month or so….my soccer game suffered for a good year. Mentally I just didn’t have the confidence to play on it the way I normally would. I’d imagine the same can apply to skiing. Then there is the problem that if you start compensating for one thing…it throws other things off. Injuries suck!

As does being OLD!!


----------



## Warp daddy

Harsh reality , be smart : You aint a kid anymore Harv ,a re injury could cost you way more

Just take some time off do the rehab and secure your future skiing .

Hell will not freeze over if you do not ski , risking more injury for a SHORT term guilty pleasure doesn't make sense as one ages . Recovery from a reinjury gets more difficult .

Good Time to diversify your interests , i'm certain you have other things that are fun to do


Ok : Incoming. ( ducking for cover ) ?


----------



## JTG

Warp daddy said:


> Ok : Incoming. ( ducking for cover ) ?


You are such a……



…..wise person!


----------



## gorgonzola

if you go to the doc always ask if you can damage it more. if not brace, medicate and rip that shit!


----------



## Ripitz

For real. Stretch, drink lots of water and suck it up. Time to rip!


----------



## jasonwx




----------



## tirolski

JTG said:


> Classic tweak of an injury... Someone once told me an injury impedes your ability to perform….whereas hurt doesn’t impede your ability, it just makes it painful.


There’s a reason the body sends a pain signal.
Getting supporting muscles stronger helps prevent injuries.
Heal well Harv.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Harsh reality , be smart : You aint a kid anymore Harv ,a re injury could cost you way more
> 
> Just take some time off do the rehab and secure your future skiing .
> 
> Hell will not freeze over if you do not ski , risking more injury for a SHORT term guilty pleasure doesn't make sense as one ages . Recovery from a reinjury gets more difficult .
> 
> Good Time to diversify your interests , i'm certain you have other things that are fun to do
> 
> 
> Ok : Incoming. ( ducking for cover ) ?


As someone who's had an injury worsen over the past 11 years, I'd listen to Warp.


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Harsh reality , be smart : You aint a kid anymore Harv ,a re injury could cost you way more
> Just take some time off do the rehab and secure your future skiing .
> Hell will not freeze over if you do not ski , risking more injury for a SHORT term guilty pleasure doesn't make sense as one ages . Recovery from a reinjury gets more difficult .
> Good Time to diversify your interests , i'm certain you have other things that are fun to do


I’d vote for Harv to restart his pot spinning art. Good for mind and body.
Small cups and bowls for starters.


			Health and Sustainability | Studio Potter


----------



## Peter Minde

@Harvey along with strength, flexibility and balance are stuff that diminish with age. Yoga is a good place to start. I'd also find a good physical therapist. A PT that addresses the imbalance that causes an injury, rather than just making the pain go away, is worth their weight in gold.

When I'm in the gym my prehab routine takes 45 minutes, but it's what keeps me going.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> Getting supporting muscles stronger helps prevent injuries.


What @tirolski said. How do we get strong supporting muscles? Stay away from the leg press and other machines. Work on split squat, other single-leg squat variations. Single leg deadlift.


----------



## Warp daddy

JTG said:


> You are such a……
> 
> 
> 
> …..wise person!


TY


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> As someone who's had an injury worsen over the past 11 years, I'd listen to Warp.


TY Camper ! I too pushed the effin envelope . I got too soon old and too late smart ?

I bounced back rather easily from open heart surgery but when I had wicked hip pain and hip bursitis I kept on going at it when I shouldnt have and then not only ended up having hip replacement but that's SOB went bad after 17 months of pure hell and I had to have that same hip redone

It was THEN ilearned my lesson ?‍?

Listen to your damn carcass and take the time to rehab RIGHT,don't be a bozo


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> How do we get strong supporting muscles?


Tele helps me.


----------



## MarzNC

Well, I tweaked the knee without an ACL at Timberline on a groomer in low visibility. Caught an edge and spun around to a stop. Binding popped but too slowly. No problem walking slow or driving home after resting a day after since my friend and I had booked a slopeside room for 2 nights. Timberline said I could even use the 2nd day ticket on my RFID card next season. Very well run operation.

Ortho urgent care PA had me push in all directions and confirmed it's just an MCL strain. X-ray only, no need for an MRI. Sent me home with PT exercises. I know them from knee rehab in 2012. Some are adductor/abductor exercises.

PA asked when I was going skiing again. Only told him about the early Feb trip to Taos. He didn't say anything. He knows my knee's history since it's the same ortho group I worked with for the ACL injury (no surgery).

Taking it easy for a couple weeks. ROM was almost normal after a week. Acupuncture helps a lot. Did a few turns on a green at Massanutten last weekend to confirm that easy skiing is not problem.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Tele helps me.


Exercise ball can make ya stronger and help balance all times of the year.
Just plastic with compressed air inside.
Shouldn’t hurt ya.


----------



## Tjf1967

MarzNC said:


> Well, I tweaked the knee without an ACL at Timberline on a groomer in low visibility. Caught an edge and spun around to a stop. Binding popped but too slowly. No problem walking slow or driving home after resting a day after since my friend and I had booked a slopeside room for 2 nights. Timberline said I could even use the 2nd day ticket on my RFID card next season. Very well run operation.
> 
> Ortho urgent care PA had me push in all directions and confirmed it's just an MCL strain. X-ray only, no need for an MRI. Sent me home with PT exercises. I know them from knee rehab in 2012. Some are adductor/abductor exercises.
> 
> PA asked when I was going skiing again. Only told him about the early Feb trip to Taos. He didn't say anything. He knows my knee's history since it's the same ortho group I worked with for the ACL injury (no surgery).
> 
> Taking it easy for a couple weeks. ROM was almost normal after a week. Acupuncture helps a lot. Did a few turns on a green at Massanutten last weekend to confirm that easy skiing is not problem.


Get one of those fancy braces. The way you wear it makes it impossible to twist the knee. Your femur will break before your knee twists.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> Get one of those fancy braces. The way you wear it makes it impossible to twist the knee. Your femur will break before your knee twists.


Rode up with someone Wednesday who told me about his wife broke her leg skiing a while ago and she quit skiing .
Might have been aggravated by osteoporosis. 
Stay safe out there folks.


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Get one of those fancy braces. The way you wear it makes it impossible to twist the knee. Your femur will break before your knee twists.


And if you break your femur you'll probably get to ride in a helicopter so bonus


----------



## G.ski

Brownski said:


> And if you break your femur you'll probably get to ride in a helicopter so bonus


Or an ambulance with the siren on.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Rode up with someone Wednesday who told me about his wife broke her leg skiing a while ago and she quit skiing .
> Might have been aggravated by osteoporosis.
> Stay safe out there folks





G.ski said:


> Or an ambulance with the siren on.


You might get struck by lightning to. Ok stay at home do you exercises and give it a go next year.


----------



## Harvey

Been doing the yoga thing. 2x a day last week, 5x a day Sat and Sun, snuck out for another at lunch today for hopefully 3x weekday.

Like every thing else I do I am over focused on something very narrow. It's certainly not a yoga program. It's one set of 4 exercises that I do on each side left/right. It takes about 12 minutes.

I can't do everything exactly as the yoga stud is asking because my leg is hurt. So I am going about half way with some of the stretches. I could see how it would be amazing if I could fully extend.

It's definitely helping. I'm walking normally, but I don't think I could walk a mile at normal speed without some pain. At the end of a day I feel pretty good, stiffest in the am when I wake up.

If someone knows something about yoga start a thread and I'll post there. This isn't really an Ugh thing anymore, if I really continue with the yoga something positive came out of my stupidity injury.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Been doing the yoga thing. 2x a day last week, 5x a day Sat and Sun, snuck out for another at lunch today for hopefully 3x weekday.
> 
> Like every thing else I do I am over focused on something very narrow. It's certainly not a yoga program. It's one set of 4 exercises that I do on each side left/right. It takes about 12 minutes.
> 
> I can't do everything exactly as the yoga stud is asking because my leg is hurt. So I am going about half way with some of the stretches. I could see how it would be amazing if I could fully extend.
> 
> It's definitely helping. I'm walking normally, but I don't think I could walk a mile at normal speed without some pain. At the end of a day I feel pretty good, stiffest in the am when I wake up.
> 
> If someone knows something about yoga start a thread and I'll post there. This isn't really an Ugh thing anymore, if I really continue with the yoga something positive came out of my stupidity injury.


Glad your seeing results. My back was so f’d up it took 6-8 months to see any results. Keep at it. You will feel like a rock next ski season


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Been doing the yoga thing. 2x a day last week, 5x a day Sat and Sun, snuck out for another at lunch today for hopefully 3x weekday.
> 
> Like every thing else I do I am over focused on something very narrow. It's certainly not a yoga program. It's one set of 4 exercises that I do on each side left/right. It takes about 12 minutes.
> 
> I can't do everything exactly as the yoga stud is asking because my leg is hurt. So I am going about half way with some of the stretches. I could see how it would be amazing if I could fully extend.
> 
> It's definitely helping. I'm walking normally, but I don't think I could walk a mile at normal speed without some pain. At the end of a day I feel pretty good, stiffest in the am when I wake up.
> 
> If someone knows something about yoga start a thread and I'll post there. This isn't really an Ugh thing anymore, if I really continue with the yoga something positive came out of my stupidity injury.


You don't need to do very many different exercises for it to be useful. It more a question of whether you can keep up the same routine consistently without getting bored. I get bored with yoga but can handle basic Pilates routines or the occasional class because there is movement. At least for a month or two.

Started doing the home PT exercises last weekend. When it says 8-12 reps, I try to do 8, but sometimes I lose count and do more. Helps that I've done them all before. ROM is essentially back to normal. Doing relevant exercises to improve ROM helped.

The stretch routine I found back in 2012 that I actually do during the fall calls for 3 repetitions for each exercise. I rarely do more than 2 repetitions. I'm not a perfectionist.


----------



## Harvey

Someone PM'd me and said "everyone was assuming" I got hurt because tele is a young man's sport and i am too old for it.

First let me say, fuçk that.

Second, I didn't mean to imply I got hurt "tele-ing" whatever that means. All my skiing is freeheeled, but I was cross country skiing and got crossed up doing a step turn, on a pretty mellow incline. Stupid maybe, but not tele.

I admit it was a scary moment, alone, on the ground, in the woods a mile from the cabin, I wasn't sure how exactly I was going to get back. It took quite a while. Luckily I guess it wasn't a tear. I probably shouldn't ski alone ever, but there is no way I am giving it up.


----------



## Ripitz

Tele is for old farts.
Glad you’re not still out there laying on the frozen ground.
Never give up!


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Someone PM'd me and said "everyone was assuming" I got hurt because tele is a young man's sport and i am too old for it.
> 
> First let me say, fuçk that.
> 
> Second, I didn't mean to imply I got hurt "tele-ing" whatever that means. All my skiing is freeheeled, but I was cross country skiing and got crossed up doing a step turn, on a pretty mellow incline. Stupid maybe, but not tele.
> 
> I admit it was a scary moment, alone, on the ground, in the woods a mile from the cabin, I wasn't sure how exactly I was going to get back. It took quite a while. Luckily I guess it wasn't a tear. I'm probably shouldn't ski alone ever, but there is no way I am giving it up.


not everyone. i just assumed you were old.


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> i just assumed you were old.


You are correct. I'm 63.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yesterday I met with the dude who's going to give me a new knee. Can't schedule anything yet due to no elective stuff, yet. Ugh.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Yesterday I met with the dude who's going to give me a new knee. Can't schedule anything yet due to no elective stuff, yet. Ugh.


Any estimate on when?

Just one knee bad? How is the other?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Any estimate on when?


I meet with him again in a month. He feels by that time we should be able to go ahead and get the ball rolling. 



Harvey said:


> Just one knee bad? How is the other?



Other one is fan-damn-tastic. Zero issues. He showed my x-rays of both my knees, I told him that I wasn't a doctor but could tell right away which one was bad. He got a chuckle out of that.
Looking at those pics it's no wonder it hurts LF.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Yesterday I met with the dude who's going to give me a new knee. Can't schedule anything yet due to no elective stuff, yet. Ugh.


Sounds like something under the table , did u meet in a back ally ?


----------



## jasonwx

Don’t know jack about yoga
But I really enjoyed going to hot yoga. The heat makes some of the poses a bit easier


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I meet with him again in a month. He feels by that time we should be able to go ahead and get the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Other one is fan-damn-tastic. Zero issues. He showed my x-rays of both my knees, I told him that I wasn't a doctor but could tell right away which one was bad. He got a chuckle out of that.
> Looking at those pics it's no wonder it hurts LF.


You GOT this !! GLad to hear you ARE going for it . You are way too damn young to let that Knee situation continue .

As a serious former collegiate level competitive jock you have the mental toughness to handle both the process and rehab ?? Its just another opponent . BOOM


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Brownski said:


> And if you break your femur you'll probably get to ride in a helicopter so bonus


As a onetime femur breaker, I was too close to the base lodge to get the heli evac. Just make sure you don't cut the femoral artery, in which case it's curtains.


----------



## gorgonzola

jasonwx said:


> Sounds like something under the table , did u meet in a back ally ?


and it'll just cost a kidney, lol

good to hear camp, with todays medicine no one should suffer. I know plenty of active people skiing with one and two knee replacements


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> You GOT this !! GLad to hear you ARE going for it . You are way too damn young to let that Knee situation continue .
> 
> As a serious former collegiate level competitive jock you have the mental toughness to handle both the process and rehab ?? Its just another opponent . BOOM


Thanks!
When the time comes I'll be 100% committed to go at it hard.


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> As a onetime femur breaker, I was too close to the base lodge to get the heli evac. Just make sure you don't cut the femoral artery, in which case it's curtains.


Yikes. How did you do that? Not everybody does a helo for a femur but that was the policy at Killington


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> I meet with him again in a month. He feels by that time we should be able to go ahead and get the ball rolling.


Be sure that they mark the knee that DOESN'T need the surgery. Mistakes happen. Seriously.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> You are correct. I'm 63.


Hah! That means I'm a little older than you.

Plenty of people (including husband) thought I was crazy to keep skiing without an ACL (not a skiing injury). That was about 10 years ago. I ski more complex terrain now than I ever thought possible when I started my daughter on skis 15 years ago. I do far more ski conditioning year round and worked on improving technique. In short, I ski smarter and intend to keep skiing for another decade or three.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> First let me say, fuçk that.


Attaboy ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> Be sure that they mark the knee that DOESN'T need the surgery. Mistakes happen. Seriously.


Yep
We did that the first surgery


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> with the yoga something positive came out of my stupidity injury.



I feel like I had a break through tonight. I was able to do those 4 exercises without modifying the moves (much) to accommodate my injury. I felt I really stretched naturally. Felt great.

I was also able to jump back and forth the way you might in small bumps.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This could be really bad, not only for us here in CNY, but upstate as well. 





__





Home | Cortland Standard


Homepage



cortlandstandard.net


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> This could be really bad, not only for us here in CNY, but upstate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | Cortland Standard
> 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> cortlandstandard.net


So a Jimmy Hoffa wannabe and an Urban Leaguer wanna change rules for folks who work on farms, allegedly.
They already use robots in the milk parlor for a lot ofit.
_The proposal was supported by Denis Hughes, former president of the New York AFL-CIO, and Brenda McDuffie, president of the Buffalo Urban League.




_


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> The proposal was supported by Denis Hughes, former president of the New York AFL-CIO, and Brenda McDuffie, president of the Buffalo Urban League.


Similar to the APA
No common sense


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> Someone PM'd me and said "everyone was assuming" I got hurt because tele is a young man's sport and i am too old for it.
> 
> First let me say, fuçk that.
> 
> Second, I didn't mean to imply I got hurt "tele-ing" whatever that means. All my skiing is freeheeled, but I was cross country skiing and got crossed up doing a step turn, on a pretty mellow incline. Stupid maybe, but not tele.
> 
> I admit it was a scary moment, alone, on the ground, in the woods a mile from the cabin, I wasn't sure how exactly I was going to get back. It took quite a while. Luckily I guess it wasn't a tear. I probably shouldn't ski alone ever, but there is no way I am giving it up.



A few years ago, I tore a hamstring in a park near my house. Took a while to get back to the car. Then there were bears hanging out at the trail head. Then I had to drive home. Torn left hamstring + manual transmission = a bad combination.


----------



## Harvey

Peter Minde said:


> Torn left hamstring + manual transmission = a bad combination.


OMG the time I tore a hammy was exactly one week after I bought my first auto trans in my whole life. I remember thinking "thank god" for small miracles.









Ski Day 27: Done for the Season


Last Friday after I'd skied six days in a row, I got greedy and went for a seventh.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> A few years ago, I tore a hamstring in a park near my house. Took a while to get back to the car. Then there were bears hanging out at the trail head. Then I had to drive home. Torn left hamstring + manual transmission = a bad combination.


Geezus. You're one tuff fkr


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> Geezus. You're one tuff fkr



Camp, in the spirit of full disclosure, I did wait until the bears left before I got into my car.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Camp, in the spirit of full disclosure, I did wait until the bears left before I got into my car.


Smart too!


----------



## tirolski

It ain’t a big ugh,
But when ya wake up and hear a large motorized vehicle outside, then look out the window and see the driveway had been plowed nicely by yer friend
then along comes the bigger snowplow taking off the mailbox and fillin it in again by the road. The post is still somewhat standin.
The neighbor's place up the hill lost their mailbox to the usual suspects in a previous storm.
No disrespect to the plowdrivers. They keep the roads safe and open.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> It ain’t a big ugh,
> But when ya wake up and hear a large motorized vehicle outside, then look out the window and see the driveway had been plowed nicely by yer friend
> then along comes the bigger snowplow taking off the mailbox and fillin it in again by the road. The post is still somewhat standin.
> The neighbor's place up the hill lost their mailbox to the usual suspects in a previous storm.
> No disrespect to the plowdrivers. They keep the roads safe and open.


That hurts, especially when there's like 18" of snow.


----------



## tirolski

Just got sidewalk, steps and the end of the driveway path cut to get the Subie out.
No dings in the mailbox.
Just gotta work up the courage to go skiing init.
The shit’sheavy by the road.


----------



## Joneski73

tirolski said:


> It ain’t a big ugh,
> But when ya wake up and hear a large motorized vehicle outside, then look out the window and see the driveway had been plowed nicely by yer friend
> then along comes the bigger snowplow taking off the mailbox and fillin it in again by the road. The post is still somewhat standin.
> The neighbor's place up the hill lost their mailbox to the usual suspects in a previous storm.
> No disrespect to the plowdrivers. They keep the roads safe and open.


Just got done putting my mailbox back together🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## wonderpony

I finally gave in and replaced my mailbox. It had been hit one too many times and just wasn't closing anymore.

I have thought about getting a five gallon bucket, setting the post in it and then filling the bucket with rocks and/or concrete. That way when the snowplow takes out the mailbox, all I have to do is pick it back up and call it good. A few people near me have hanging mailboxes. I covet them.


----------



## Sbob

For you people whining about shoveling snow.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> I finally gave in and replaced my mailbox. It had been hit one too many times and just wasn't closing anymore.
> 
> I have thought about getting a five gallon bucket, setting the post in it and then filling the bucket with rocks and/or concrete. That way when the snowplow takes out the mailbox, all I have to do is pick it back up and call it good.


That’s what was done for the one that got smacked early this morning. Used to have cemented in the ground. It’d just take out the post too.
Only took out the screws and tilted the post a bit in the bucket containing cement. It’ll buff out.


wonderpony said:


> A few people near me have hanging mailboxes. I covet them.


Yup. There’s some hanging boxes around here too.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Been doing the yoga thing. 2x a day last week, 5x a day Sat and Sun, snuck out for another at lunch today for hopefully 3x weekday.
> 
> Like every thing else I do I am over focused on something very narrow. It's certainly not a yoga program. It's one set of 4 exercises that I do on each side left/right. It takes about 12 minutes.
> 
> I can't do everything exactly as the yoga stud is asking because my leg is hurt. So I am going about half way with some of the stretches. I could see how it would be amazing if I could fully extend.
> 
> It's definitely helping. I'm walking normally, but I don't think I could walk a mile at normal speed without some pain. At the end of a day I feel pretty good, stiffest in the am when I wake up.
> 
> If someone knows something about yoga start a thread and I'll post there. This isn't really an Ugh thing anymore, if I really continue with the yoga something positive came out of my stupidity injury.


Started doing the downward dog.
Watching the hound stretch got me doing it.
It helps.


----------



## tirolski

Here’s a recent ugh but it might be more of a f.
Skip to where it blasts off at ~59 minutes if ya want.
Something went wrong a couple minutes later.
A lot of f’s in the livestream comments. 
Didn’t see too many ughs for some reason.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Been doing the yoga thing. 2x a day last week, 5x a day Sat and Sun, snuck out for another at lunch today for hopefully 3x weekday.
> 
> Like every thing else I do I am over focused on something very narrow. It's certainly not a yoga program. It's one set of 4 exercises that I do on each side left/right. It takes about 12 minutes.
> 
> I can't do everything exactly as the yoga stud is asking because my leg is hurt. So I am going about half way with some of the stretches. I could see how it would be amazing if I could fully extend.
> 
> It's definitely helping. I'm walking normally, but I don't think I could walk a mile at normal speed without some pain. At the end of a day I feel pretty good, stiffest in the am when I wake up.


This Lady’s books, podcasts, videos and blog discuss “Nutritious Movement”.
Katy makes sense.


----------



## Harvey

From Julie, Queen of the Catskills:






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com





Not sure if you can only see it if you have a FB account.


----------



## Brownski

There are more sex offenders wandering around than you would think. It’s depressing to think about but it’s worth looking at the state map to have an idea of what’s happening around you and it’s always worth searching a name and address if you’re suspicious of someone in particular.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> There are more sex offenders wandering around than you would think. It’s depressing to think about but it’s worth looking at the state map to have an idea of what’s happening around you and it’s always worth searching a name and address if you’re suspicious of someone in particular.



I checked our area a few years ago. There is no hiding.


----------



## Warp daddy

I get a report from the County Sherifs office anytime one moves into or near our zip code , its a very good report , picture , history and current location with advise as to how to handle any concerns. There are links to maps showing the locus of ALL within the zip code


----------



## Harvey

Quite possibly the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544410778136190981


----------



## raisingarizona

Warp daddy said:


> I get a report from the County Sherifs office anytime one moves into or near our zip code , its a very good report , picture , history and current location with advise as to how to handle any concerns. There are links to maps showing the locus of ALL within the zip code


How many more are there around for every single one registered?


----------



## Sbob

Harvey said:


> Quite possibly the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544410778136190981


Yup LOL , Watched this this morning


----------



## Harvey

Dropping my daughter at her friends house, no idea anyone is in the big white SUV in the driveway.

Pull up across the street next to the curb, N getting out of the car, and bang.

Shared the shit out of me, and I'm out some body work for sure.

Sucko.


----------



## Harvey

I spoke to Al. The fact that the rear door is under pressure when it closes, likely means the "pillar" is bent.

If it's it bent, it can maybe be rebent. If it's wrinkled, it definitely requires more.

The guy who hit me says he wants to pay cash. We'll see, I'll get an estimate on Monday.

That's my storm chasing car, it's served me well. Al said it takes more to total a car now because used prices are up. 

He said my 2017 CRV with 102,000 is worth 20 grand, or it was before that dent. I think I paid 28 for it.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Don’t do cash. You seem to have structural damage that’s gonna be <$5 k + weeks of rental car. If he fronts you the cash you are in the hook for any adders. 
I haven’t been able to make money on body repairs for years. Just go the easy way and give it to insurance. 
Sucks. 

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ugh is right. I'm with MM, let the insurance companies handle it. With the parts issues out there you could be months waiting for a repair. That's why we have insurance.


----------



## Harvey

Camp, Al said this work could take a few weeks, and I don't think he was considering the availability of parts. Does that sound right?

I'm all for the insurance company. Will have an estimate from Al EOD tomorrow.

Question. If they don't want to use insurance and I do, what do I do?


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> Question. If they don't want to use insurance and I do, what do I do?


They really have no choice 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Camp, Al said this work could take a few weeks, and I don't think he was considering the availability of parts. Does that sound right?
> 
> I'm all for the insurance company. Will have an estimate from Al EOD tomorrow.
> 
> Question. If they don't want to use insurance and I do, what do I do?


I assume you got their info?
Unfortunately I have been through this many many times.


----------



## Harvey

I didn't get it, clearly a fuckup. But the guy is the father of one of my daughter's best friends. I guess we will see how bad a mistake.


----------



## Brownski

Just be prepared, when you get an estimate, if he starts down the road of anything other than “I’ll drop the check off in an hour” you need to say “I’m sorry but this makes me uncomfortable. I need to file an accident report and send this to my insurance.”


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Just be prepared, when you get an estimate, if he starts down the road of anything other than “I’ll drop the check off in an hour” you need to say “I’m sorry but this makes me uncomfortable. I need to file an accident report and send this to my insurance.”


That's right where I am at.

My question. How does my insurance get in touch with their's if they won't share it.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> That's right where I am at.
> 
> My question. How does my insurance get in touch with their's if they won't share it.


From the damaged you described. I won’t be surprised by a 5 to 7 k bill
Why wouldn’t he go through his insurance? He’s afraid it might go up a couple hundred bucks ?
Somthkgg stinks in Denmark here


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> That's my storm chasing car, it's served me well. Al said it takes more to total a car now because used prices are up.
> 
> He said my 2017 CRV with 102,000 is worth 20 grand, or it was before that dent. I think I paid 28 for it.


20 grand ain’t what it used to be...
Good luck with getting her fixed before the snow flies.


----------



## Harvey

Al did not want to guess, but when pressed guessed 8, without seeing it, from my description.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

A body shop will give you an estimate but not a commitment. Our last accident was $4k but they added $800 three weeks into it. In your case, if the other guy doesn’t cover that, the shop will have a lien on your car, not his. 
It’s sketchy not to file a claim for that much money.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> It’s sketchy not to file a claim for that much money.


I agree, but don't understand the motivation. What is gained?


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I agree, but don't understand the motivation. What is gained?


Insurance rates going up. The only reason. You report the accident to your insurance company and they will find the insurance company the guy has. They are going to ask if you want to go through the person at fault insurance so you don't have to pay the deductable. Skip it and use yours and pay and let them go get it. They will give it to you. If you use the other guys they will try to get the job done as cheap as possible, you are not their insured and don't care if you are happy.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> Insurance rates going up. The only reason. You report the accident to your insurance company and they will find the insurance company the guy has. They are going to ask if you want to go through the person at fault insurance so you don't have to pay the deductable. Skip it and use yours and pay and let them go get it. They will give it to you. If you use the other guys they will try to get the job done as cheap as possible, you are not their insured and don't care if you are happy.



Don't understand all of this. I do get that you don't want your rates to go up.

If I give my insurance company the guy's name and address, they will figure it out?

So I get to pick the shop if I use my own insurance and pay the deductible? I'm cool with that.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Don't understand all of this. I do get that you don't want your rates to go up.
> 
> If I give my insurance company the guy's name and address, they will figure it out?
> 
> So I get to pick the shop if I use my own insurance and pay the deductible? I'm cool with that.


You have to file an accident report. You can get that at the DMV site. Yes your insurance company will find his insurance. I always just bring it to my insurance companies preferred shop. Easier.. Faster.. Less hassle and they give you a life time guarantee


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Camp, Al said this work could take a few weeks, and I don't think he was considering the availability of parts. Does that sound right?
> 
> I'm all for the insurance company. Will have an estimate from Al EOD tomorrow.
> 
> Question. If they don't want to use insurance and I do, what do I do?


Yes, sounds normal. 
Just call your insurance company and let them worry about it. You have other shit to do. They'll let you know what you have to do.


----------



## Cork

Campgottagopee said:


> Yes, sounds normal.
> Just call your insurance company and let them worry about it. You have other shit to do. They'll let you know what you have to do.


💯👆


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Yes, sounds normal.
> Just call your insurance company and let them worry about it. You have other shit to do. They'll let you know what you have to do.


Ya gotta report the accident if damage is >500 bucks in NJ.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Issue is it will be expensive. The guy who hit you looks at your car and figures a couple g's will fix it. Doesn't work that way anymore. As with everything else, body shop supplies have tripled in price. They get in there to start the repair and find more damage which equals add-ons. The dude isn't prepared for that and will think you're trying to screw him, so you'll be the asshole. Not to mention parts issues. Will he pay for your rental car for 3 months? Then the shop finds structural damage and your car needs to be totalled. He definitely won't be cool with that so he'll end up calling his insurance anyway.


----------



## Harvey

I think it's extremely likely I will report this tomorrow am. I don't want to deal with these people. I did figure out their names, hopefully that's all my insurance co needs.

Car was just dropped at Al's should have an estimate later today.


----------



## Harvey

Good guess Jason, $6950.

Pillar is bent but doesn't need to be replaced.

Car rental is more than I thought. A econobox for a month, only looked at one site, was $2000.

Al says I really shouldn't drive it, if it gets hit again it's a huge cluster.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> Good guess Jason, $6950.


Was the guy going to give you $7K cash? I bet not.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Good guess Jason, $6950.
> 
> Pillar is bent but doesn't need to be replaced.
> 
> Car rental is more than I thought. A econobox for a month, only looked at one site, was $2000.
> 
> Al says I really shouldn't drive it, if it gets hit again it's a huge cluster.


Just call your carrier
Tell them you were hit but didn’t get any info
Don’t let it drag on


----------



## Milo Maltbie

jamesdeluxe said:


> Was the guy going to give you $7K cash? I bet not.


$9K to include the rental car, and then will he come up with added costs for things that weren't in the original estimate? Will he guarantee the results the way the insurance company will?
I'm guessing a guy who is willing to pay $$$ to avoid reporting an accident either has no insurance or he has warrants out on him.

mm


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Take the money, Harv. What could happen to you?


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> $9K to include the rental car, and then will he come up with added costs for things that weren't in the original estimate? Will he guarantee the results the way the insurance company will?
> I'm guessing a guy who is willing to pay $$$ to avoid reporting an accident either has no insurance or he has warrants out on him.
> 
> mm



He's got Farmers. They saw the price and decided they wanted to use insurance. I think it was the talk of car rental that did it.

Not sure who you are talking about with added costs and original estimate. The guy I took my car to, that's Al, I'd trust him with the keys to my house.


----------



## jasonwx

It’s a estimate.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Not sure who you are talking about with added costs and original estimate. The guy I took my car to, that's Al, I'd trust him with the keys to my house.



It's a common practice between a body shop and the insurance company. Just as an example, the adjuster may look at a car and not see any issues with a AC condenser, but when the shop actually tears it down they may find the condenser needs to be replaced. Shop will call the insurance company to get add-on $$$ for a proper repair.


----------



## Harvey

Not an "UGH" really.

I think it's going to take a while to get this car fixed.

Been driving the Prius whenever I can. Apparently I don't like driving a car where you have to yank on a smashed up door to get in.

It fun to hypermile that thing. If I hypermile the CRV I can get 37 consistently, which is insane IMO. It's somehow better than it was when it was new.

Anyway, I can get 65 hypermiling the Prius, while my wife gets 55 flogging the little shitbox. It might be a three cylinder, not sure. She's like "dude relax, you're just running down the battery!"

🤠


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> Dropping my daughter at her friends house, no idea anyone is in the big white SUV in the driveway.
> 
> Pull up across the street next to the curb, N getting out of the car, and bang.
> 
> Shared the shit out of me, and I'm out some body work for sure.
> 
> Sucko.



I did 100% of this through the other guys insurance. The advice I got (from Al) was that was the only way I could guarantee my rates didn't go up.

Company is Farmers and they were extremely hard to reach. Yesterday they called. They saw the car and assigned 100% of the responsibility to the other driver.

FKNA! Very pumped.

They are only paying Al $55/hour instead of the $65 in the estimate, so he will be $800 short. I offered to pay that, but Al said no. We'll see what happens. That guy has hooked me up so many times. I am going to miss him when we move. (Anyone got a good mechanic in North Creek?)

Parts ordered but still no ETA on delivery. Let's get it fixed so I can go skiing.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Not an "UGH" really.
> 
> I think it's going to take a while to get this car fixed.
> 
> Been driving the Prius whenever I can. Apparently I don't like driving a car where you have to yank on a smashed up door to get in.
> 
> It fun to hypermile that thing. If I hypermile the CRV I can get 37 consistently, which is insane IMO. It's somehow better than it was when it was new.
> 
> Anyway, I can get 65 hypermiling the Prius, while my wife gets 55 flogging the little shitbox. It might be a three cylinder, not sure. She's like "dude relax, you're just running down the battery!"
> 
> 🤠


Harv, are ya gonna do a rental?
They may give ya a month depending on the insurance policy.
Good luck getting her fixed before ski season starts.
Maybe Al can let ya run something while ya wait if ya really need it.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> I did 100% of this through the other guys insurance. The advice I got (from Al) was that was the only way I could guarantee my rates didn't go up.
> 
> They are only paying Al $55/hour instead of the $65 in the estimate, so he will be $800 short. I offered to pay that, but Al said no. We'll see what happens. That guy has hooked me up so many times. I am going to miss him when we move. (Anyone got a good mechanic in North Creek?)
> 
> Parts ordered but still no ETA on delivery. Let's get it fixed so I can go skiing.


You should've just given it to whatever shop your insurance told you to send it to. That way you never touch the cash, and the insurance compnay guanantees the work. What you have done is either making Al work for less than he wants or leaving you on the hook for all or part of $800. 
I know you like your guy, but independent shops are sadly all but obsolete. Modern cars have so many electronics, cameras and radar that I want to use a shop that has technicians trained in all that stuff, which typically means a large voilume dealer. Also, Honda and Toyota (and maybe others) have certification programs for collision shops. That's where I'm taking our cars after our typical biannual collision repair.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> You should've just given it to whatever shop your insurance told you to send it to. That way you never touch the cash, and the insurance compnay guanantees the work. What you have done is either making Al work for less than he wants or leaving you on the hook for all or part of $800.
> I know you like your guy, but independent shops are sadly all but obsolete. Modern cars have so many electronics, cameras and radar that I want to use a shop that has technicians trained in all that stuff, which typically means a large volume dealer. Also, Honda and Toyota (and maybe others) have certification programs for collision shops. That's where I'm taking our cars after our typical biannual collision repair.
> 
> mm



I never touched the cash, they sent it direct to him. The insurance shop I'm sure does the work for the $55/hr as part of their deal.

Maybe Al is scamming me but he told me you really want new (vs used) parts. Not sure if the side doors have fancy electronics. I guess there is the light that tells you that it is open.

And maybe I'm an idiot, but Al have saved me thousands over the last 20 years, and I'm not switching. I will call him today to ask him how he feels about working for less. I'd pay the $800, I was willing to pay the difference if they found me partly at fault.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

It's not that anyone is scamming you, it's that independent shops can't keep up with the skills needed for modern cars, and often don't have access to the necessary software. It's a huge problem for the independents. Farm equipment is even worse. Apparently you can't do ordinary maintenence on a John Deere tractor without having the dealer reset the on board computer.

Just one more data point on the "technology makes everything worse" scale.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> It's not that anyone is scamming you, it's that independent shops can't keep up with the skills needed for modern cars, and often don't have access to the necessary software. It's a huge problem for the independents. Farm equipment is even worse. Apparently you can't do ordinary maintenence on a John Deere tractor without having the dealer reset the on board computer.
> 
> Just one more data point on the "technology makes everything worse" scale.
> 
> mm



So you wouldn't have a dented door fixed by an indy?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> So you wouldn't have a dented door fixed by an indy?


I have a guy I go to for that kindof thing, but I'm starting to question that. The door has microprocessrs attached to LIN busses for the locks and mirror adjustment, and an antenna for the keyless entry. It's not that simple anymore.
I went to the same independent shop for 25 years, but when he retired he closed the business without selling it. He didn't even sell his customer list. I think he generally agrees with me about the state of the auto repair business. Maybe Camp has different ideas.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Well I guess we'll see if my CRV explodes in the next two years.


----------



## wonderpony

I have been going to the same garage for years. It's part of a chain, but they had good managers there. Fast forward to this summer. They had a complete turnover and started with all new people. I took my car in because my traction light was staying on. The guy reset it and told me it probably wouldn't come back on. It did. I went back. He told me the B sensor on my clutch needed to be replaced and he would find one. I never heard back. A month or so later, I brought it in for vibrating brakes and asked about the clutch sensor. He said that they were discontinued, but he fixed it by screwing a drill bit into the part so that it would work. Excellent. He also replaced brake pads. I thought it was strange that he didn't do both pads and rotors, but OK. I still had vibrating brakes, so I took it back. There was also a noise in the back. This time, he replaced pads and rotors. I got hit with labor for the pads. He told me that he had not replaced the rotors because he couldn't get them. He said that the rattle was a bent heat shield, and they bent it back. I still had vibrating brakes and a rattle, so I took it back. They couldn't find the source of the rattle. I don't remember what the said about the brakes. I took it in one last time two weeks ago. A new guy was behind the desk. When I picked up my car, he said that they had scraped rust off the back brakes. I asked about the rattle. He said that the technicians never mentioned it. WTF? Did they not take it for a test drive ever??? 

I took auto mechanics in HS and am reasonably car savvy. Something still wasn't right, and I didn't think it was just a heat shield or rust on the brakes, or the new brakes needing to be broken in.

I ended up calling the dealer, which I have resisted ever since my auto mechanics teacher said never go to the dealer. I ended up with new back brakes and new shocks, which made total sense to me. The brakes stopped vibrating. The shock mounts were on back order, so I still have a bit of a rattle, but the car goes in next week and the rattle should be gone. I also asked about the B sensor. I was pretty sure that I found one just by googling it, and that it was and is available. The parts person at the dealer confirmed it. 

So, I seem to have switched to a dealer. They gave me a loaner for overnight when I needed it, washed my car and even gave it shiny tires. It's all about the shiny tires.


----------



## Harvey

I was going to Al for bodywork only at first I didn't know he was a mechanic. He had my car up on the lift, each year I'd ask him to raise it up and tell me how bad the rust was, to decide when to replace. My cars always rusted fast because I only drove them on weekends to ski.

One time he had it up and saw my new brakes, he asked me who did it, I told him the Honda dealer and the price. He said he would do that job for (I forget) but it was about 3x less.

Since then he does all my work. I lived across the street. I'd hand him the keys in the am, walk to work and it was back in the driveway when I got home.

Town has been hassling him forever, he is the only business in a residential neighborhood, it has been there since before zoning. One time he told me he had to go to a town council session to talk about some crap they were giving him about something. I showed up and said ...

"This guy is the best neighbor you could ever have. He's painting cars on our street and everyone loves him. (How likely is that right?) One time I was home alone and I almost cut my finger off with a hedge trimmer. I screamed bloody murder, and he heard me, dropped everything and ran over and drove me to the hospital. Stop fucking with Al."

I got a standing O from the other peeps on my street who were there.

Side note, when he drove me to the hospital we left the door wide open and there was blood everywhere. Gave Zelda a bit of a fright when she got home. 😱


----------



## wonderpony

Harvey said:


> I was going to Al for bodywork only at first I didn't know he was a mechanic. He had my car up on the lift, each year I'd ask him to raise it up and tell me how bad the rust was, to decide when to replace. My cars always rusted fast because I only drove them on weekends to ski.
> 
> One time he had it up and saw my new brakes, he asked me who did it, I told him the Honda dealer and the price. He said he would do that job for (I forget) but it was about 3x less.


I thought that what I paid for the brakes and shocks was pretty reasonable. ($1300) I may switch to a smaller garage after this. However, I do like the loaner option added in. I realize that it's probably built into the labor costs, but I live 20 minutes away from work, with no real bus service. I guess I could Uber it. But, I did get to drive a 2022 Honda HRV with 3000 miles on it. That thing was smarter than I am!


----------



## Tjf1967

Dealers just know the car. They charge more and will do things they think they can get away with. My experience they fix things right.


----------



## wonderpony

Tjf1967 said:


> Dealers just know the car. They charge more and will do things they think they can get away with. My experience they fix things right.


He tried to tell me I needed a bunch o'stuff because I hit the 60K mark. But, everything had been done recently, except the coolant flush. I bought the car at 36K from a dealer. I think that the car had everything new. I will do the coolant flush at 66K. I started a spreadsheet to keep track of stuff.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> I have been going to the same garage for years. It's part of a chain, but they had good managers there. Fast forward to this summer. They had a complete turnover and started with all new people. I took my car in because my traction light was staying on. The guy reset it and told me it probably wouldn't come back on. It did. I went back. He told me the B sensor on my clutch needed to be replaced and he would find one. I never heard back. A month or so later, I brought it in for vibrating brakes and asked about the clutch sensor. He said that they were discontinued, but he fixed it by screwing a drill bit into the part so that it would work. Excellent. He also replaced brake pads. I thought it was strange that he didn't do both pads and rotors, but OK. I still had vibrating brakes, so I took it back. There was also a noise in the back. This time, he replaced pads and rotors. I got hit with labor for the pads. He told me that he had not replaced the rotors because he couldn't get them. He said that the rattle was a bent heat shield, and they bent it back. I still had vibrating brakes and a rattle, so I took it back. They couldn't find the source of the rattle. I don't remember what the said about the brakes. I took it in one last time two weeks ago. A new guy was behind the desk. When I picked up my car, he said that they had scraped rust off the back brakes. I asked about the rattle. He said that the technicians never mentioned it. WTF? Did they not take it for a test drive ever???
> 
> I took auto mechanics in HS and am reasonably car savvy. Something still wasn't right, and I didn't think it was just a heat shield or rust on the brakes, or the new brakes needing to be broken in.
> 
> I ended up calling the dealer, which I have resisted ever since my auto mechanics teacher said never go to the dealer. I ended up with new back brakes and new shocks, which made total sense to me. The brakes stopped vibrating. The shock mounts were on back order, so I still have a bit of a rattle, but the car goes in next week and the rattle should be gone. I also asked about the B sensor. I was pretty sure that I found one just by googling it, and that it was and is available. The parts person at the dealer confirmed it.
> 
> So, I seem to have switched to a dealer. They gave me a loaner for overnight when I needed it, washed my car and even gave it shiny tires. It's all about the shiny tires.


Ya never complained that much on here ever about yer horse, just saying.
They do have good vets at Cornell.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Ya never complained that much on here ever about yer horse, just saying.
> They do have good vets at Cornell.


I have a good vet. He's been my vet for 30 years.


----------



## jasonwx

wonderpony said:


> I thought that what I paid for the brakes and shocks was pretty reasonable. ($1300) I may switch to a smaller garage after this. However, I do like the loaner option added in. I realize that it's probably built into the labor costs, but I live 20 minutes away from work, with no real bus service. I guess I could Uber it. But, I did get to drive a 2022 Honda HRV with 3000 miles on it. That thing was smarter than I am!


it's not a bad price, mazda wanted 1500 just for brakes. a recommended local guy did for 900


----------



## Campgottagopee

Trust is #1 when it comes to auto repairs, imo. I'd pay more to know I'm not getting BS.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> He tried to tell me I needed a bunch o'stuff because I hit the 60K mark. But, everything had been done recently, except the coolant flush. I bought the car at 36K from a dealer. I think that the car had everything new. I will do the coolant flush at 66K. I started a spreadsheet to keep track of stuff.


Last time I was at the dealer getting oil changed he told me the brake fluid needed to be changed. I only know enough about cars to get myself in trouble. I was miffed. I never changed brake fluid in a car in my entire life. He may have been right but I took a hard pass.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Last time I was at the dealer getting oil changed he told me the brake fluid needed to be changed. I only know enough about cars to get myself in trouble. I was miffed. I never changed brake fluid in a car in my entire life. He may have been right but I took a hard pass.


Around here you don't have to change it. By the time you do the brake lines rust out and you'll have to do it....lol 
I had an older Corvette that the brake fluid would boil in. I changed the fluid to a high temp silicone fluid, wrapped the master cylinder with insulation, problem fixed.
How's your roadster ?? Back on the road?


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Around here you don't have to change it. By the time you do the brake lines rust out and you'll have to do it....lol
> I had an older Corvette that the brake fluid would boil in. I changed the fluid to a high temp silicone fluid, wrapped the master cylinder with insulation, problem fixed.
> How's your roadster ?? Back on the road?


Head gasket blown. Finding mechanic to get it done is tough. If they are good you can't get an appointment. Left it at shop for 4 months. Kept putting me at the back of the line. I got pissed and towed it out of there. Back on the search. I may have to take it on myself. What could go wrong


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> Dealers just know the car. They charge more and will do things they think they can get away with. My experience they fix things right.



My first three CRVs I bought from Honda of Princeton. My last car, this one... they had two "options" that I told them I didn't want. Wheel locks and etched glass. They told me that they were automatically included.

I tried to explain that they aren't really options if I have to buy them. The answer stunned me. "If we call them options we don't have to include them in the advertised price." I found the next closest dealer (much farther away) and sent an email. Basically if you can match this price without adding in wheel locks and etched glass, I'll buy it. Done deal.

I've owned many cars since I was 20 years old and never had my wheels or car stolen. Seemed like a risk I was willing to take. I kept imagining getting a flat and not being able to find the key to the wheels. And $1500 seems like a lot for 4 nuts and some etching too.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The quality of dealer service around here is ..um...variable, and I think it is related to competitioin. There's one Volvo dealer and it's awful,at least one of the 2 Mazda dealers are awful, but the Honda dealers are pretty good. There are 8 Honda dealers around here, and one gives us a discount for health care workers. It brings the cost down to almost reasonable. 
I don't understand why Honda doesn't protect dealers more. The last time we bought one, the manager gave us the hard sell on an extended warranty or some bullshit after we agreed on the price. In the middle of his obnoxious sales pitch, another dealer called me and I got him to beat the the first guy's deal right in front of him. That ended the sales pitch. That was my most fun car buying experience ever.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> My first three CRVs I bought from Honda of Princeton. My last car, this one... they had two "options" that I told them I didn't want. Wheel locks and etched glass. They told me that they were automatically included.
> 
> I tried to explain that they aren't really options if I have to buy them. The answer stunned me. "If we call them options we don't have to include them in the advertised price." I found the next closest dealer (much farther away) and sent an email. Basically if you can match this price without adding in wheel locks and etched glass, I'll buy it. Done deal.
> 
> I've owned many cars since I was 20 years old and never had my wheels or car stolen. Seemed like a risk I was willing to take. I kept imagining getting a flat and not being able to find the key to the wheels. And $1500 seems like a lot for 4 nuts and some etching too.


That stuff is bush league
Glad you found another dealership


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I found the next closest dealer (much farther away) and sent an email. Basically if you can match this price without adding in wheel locks and etched glass, I'll buy it.


Did you tell Honda of Princeton that they lost a longtime customer?


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> Did you tell Honda of Princeton that they lost a longtime customer?


I did. They didn't care.


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> I did. They didn't care.


Customer service is a lost art these days. In the grocery store, pharmacy, wherever, you get your f'n receipt and they say "Here you go" or "have a nice day." Thank you? Almost never.

I work in retail at present and that's one of the most basic things. There's 3 other wine shops within walking distance of where I work. I really try to make that connection with people.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Customer service is a lost art these days. In the grocery store, pharmacy, wherever, you get your f'n receipt and they say "Here you go" or "have a nice day." Thank you? Almost never.
> 
> I work in retail at present and that's one of the most basic things. There's 3 other wine shops within walking distance of where I work. I really try to make that connection with people.


My boss always says that good manners are free so use them.


----------



## Harvey

At some point the economy will crash, unemployment will rise, and politeness will return.


----------



## Harvey

Parts came in yesterday, very cool, Al started painting them today.

I dropped off my car, and my partner gave me a ride to the rental car place.

"Enterprise: We'll pick you up."

Ever heard that slogan? The guy laughed at me on the phone.

"Everyone asks that. It's not true."

My $40/ day insurance allotment gets me Jeep Compass. Anyone ever drive one?

It seems squirrelly to me, I think the wheelbase is too short. Brakes are grabby too.

Going to drive it as little as possible and try not to crash it.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Parts came in yesterday, very cool, Al started painting them today.
> 
> I dropped off my car, and my partner gave me a ride to the rental car place.
> 
> "Enterprise: We'll pick you up."
> 
> Ever heard that slogan? The guy laughed at me on the phone.
> 
> "Everyone asks that. It's not true."
> 
> My $40/ day insurance allotment gets me Jeep Compass. Anyone ever drive one?
> 
> It seems squirrelly to me, I think the wheelbase is too short. Brakes are grabby too.
> 
> Going to drive it as little as possible and try not to crash it.


it's squirrely cause it's is a Fiat 500...they took that piece of crap and bolted a jeep body on it...


----------



## Harvey

Makes sense. I mean as an explanation, not a design concept.

It has 21,000 miles on it. 

Rentals must be flogged. It has a lifetime MPG of 10.8 mpg. When I got in it, it had half a tank left and it estimated I could drive 47 miles on that much gas. I drove 40 miles, home and to Neve's gym and back. When I got home, after that drive the range was estimated at 57 miles. So driving 40 miles raised the estimated range by 10 miles. Unreal.


----------



## Harvey

Got the CRV back tonight, how many weeks later?!

So pumped.


----------



## Harvey

I feel like generally I have pretty good luck. Not lately.

Not sure this qualifies as Ugh Thread material, but 10 miles from the cabin, something big and white dropped from the sky, bounced of my grill, and then the windshield. Scared the fuck out of me. 

Was it possible a big piece of frozen snow? It bounced.

A mile later half all the radar systems checked in with an error. Cruise control, lane assist, automatic breaking.

I got here, and as suspected, my grill and radar system are all busted up.

You know that is going to hurt $$$$. With prices for parts now, I'm scared to guess.

Hope when I get on the interstate tomorrow it's reasonable quiet at least.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> I feel like generally I have pretty good luck. Not lately.
> 
> Not sure this qualifies as Ugh Thread material, but 10 miles from the cabin, something big and white dropped from the sky, bounced of my grill, and then the windshield. Scared the fuck out of me.
> 
> Was it possible a big piece of frozen snow? It bounced.
> 
> A mile later half all the radar systems checked in with an error. Cruise control, lane assist, automatic breaking.
> 
> I got here, and as suspected, my grill and radar system are all busted up.
> 
> You know that is going to hurt $$$$. With prices for parts now, I'm scared to guess.
> 
> Hope when I get on the interstate tomorrow it's reasonable quiet at least.


Bad luck comes in 3’s if you believe in that shit.


----------



## Harvey

I guess I'll count back three then.


----------



## trackbiker

Hopefully comprehensive covers it.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> hurt $$$$



9 hunge for parts + 5 hours of labor (if the bumper and lights have to come off, tbd)

Al told me he was pretty sure it was an owl. And it fits with what I saw.

Apparently if you are driving down a dark road and you are alone... your headlights can illuminate prey and the owl swoops in.

Hood has a few dings that Al noticed and I didn't. Not fixing.


----------



## Warp daddy

Well it's started out bad and then got worse: Heart rate still up found out today I have to have a cardiac inversion and to make matters worse The Queen of The Hop fell down the back porch stairs yesterday which were still slippery from this damn blizzard and storm last nite and broke some ribs .This has been one shitty period


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Al told me he was pretty sure it was an owl. And it fits with what I saw.


Most likely a Barred Owl


----------



## Brownski

Warp daddy said:


> Well it's started out bad and then got worse: Heart rate still up found out today I have to have a cardiac inversion and to make matters worse The Queen of The Hop fell down the back porch stairs yesterday which were still slippery from this damn blizzard and storm last nite and broke some ribs .This has been one shitty period


That is some bad luck. Do you have anybody checking in? Kids maybe?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Well it's started out bad and then got worse: Heart rate still up found out today I have to have a cardiac inversion and to make matters worse The Queen of The Hop fell down the back porch stairs yesterday which were still slippery from this damn blizzard and storm last nite and broke some ribs .This has been one shitty period


Take it easy Warp


----------



## Warp daddy

Thanks all,but the bad luck continued ,had Rescue Squad here 5am she had a nasty reaction to Percocet ( only took one pill )which was prescribed for the fracture,took one pill and it resulted in multiple bad impacts .

Got her to hospital at 9 for additional x-rays and ultrasounds. Got her back home now on OTC Motrin till we hear later on test and x-rays 

Meanwhile still snowing up here making footing for her a challenge


----------



## jasonwx

i have broken ribs multi time MTB... there is nothing you can do..it's a brutal 6 weeks...and pain killers are the worst..
hope both ya feel better


----------



## Warp daddy

jasonwx said:


> i have broken ribs multi time MTB... there is nothing you can do..it's a brutal 6 weeks...and pain killers are the worst..
> hope both ya feel better


Thanks Jason I'll tell her ,she is in pretty great shape for age and trim and never lets shit get to her so it shook me a bit to see her trembling in pain early this am


----------



## gorgonzola

oh man warp,+++vibes and prayers to you and the queen


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> oh man warp,+++vibes and prayers to you and the queen


DITTO!!!!


----------



## Warp daddy

Brownski said:


> That is some bad luck. Do you have anybody checking in? Kids maybe?


Yes FaceTime daily they are in Boston and Manhattan my son JB is a medical pro and is also in tune with our doc . 

I have wonderful neighbors who clear our driveway and walks and when I go for my inversion they can get me there and back IF The Queen is unable to drive .

So we are blessed in that regard


----------



## Warp daddy

gorgonzola said:


> oh man warp,+++vibes and prayers to you and the queen


Thanks Mike appreciate it


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> DITTO!!!!


Thanks Camper ur a good dude


----------



## tirolski

Better and longer days are ahead Warp.

Got some nice grub from the Golfing Club Christmas Eve after the furnace gas valve shit the bed the night before. All fixed and toasty by the time folks came over to eat.

I now know I can keep the joint warm in double digit below zero wind chill temps with a few electric heaters if ya count 58 warm.


----------



## Brownski

Warp daddy said:


> Yes FaceTime daily they are in Boston and Manhattan my son JB is a medical pro and is also in tune with our doc .
> 
> I have wonderful neighbors who clear our driveway and walks and when I go for my inversion they can get me there and back IF The Queen is unable to drive .
> 
> So we are blessed in that regard


That’s good to hear. Hang in there


tirolski said:


> I now know I can keep the joint warm in double digit below zero wind chill temps with a few electric heaters if ya count 58 warm.


Also good to hear. No fireplace?


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Also good to hear. No fireplace?


Nope. Not in this house.
There’s a brick chimney in the middle of the place which I believe was used for coal a long time ago. It’s in the post and beam older part of the joint.

I bought aa buck stove fireplace insert from an inventer of Tamiflu though.
We still have it, just not here.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> I now know I can keep the joint warm in double digit below zero wind chill temps with a few electric heaters if ya count 58 warm.


Speaking of ugh, didja hear the one about those in charge in good ol'NYS are now telling us what kind of heat we have to have in our houses? 
Friggin A ugh


----------



## Campgottagopee

Andy_ROC said:


> Not sure why so much resistance to change and complaining from some?



I don't like it when people tell me what I can and can not heat my house with. I'll use whatever the hell I want. That's why.


----------

